# Show Us Your Artwork!



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2009)

A little while ago LesofPrimus posted some drawings that he did and I'm sure there are others out there who draw. So lets see them! To get the ball rolling, I'm putting up some that I did a few years (25!!) back. Mostly for the bands I was in and a couple odd-ball stuff. No aircraft as I'm not that good. No VanGogh here!

Now where's yours?!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 11, 2009)

They're good Chris!



Njaco said:


> I'm putting up some that I did a few years (25!!) back.



This is going back to 1976! Unfortunately I was more of a copier. I got a Rotring pen for Christmas that year and for a high school project copied a Jaguar cutaway from a magazine, centimetre by meticulous centimetre. Circles and ovals were a bitch...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2009)

That is awesome! I've always wanted to get into detail like that. I tried paint and color but always felt more comfortable with B/W.

Real good job there!


----------



## Amsel (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice looking work guys. I haven't drew anything nice for years.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice stuff Chris and Graeme!

Let's see some more.

(I can't draw for sh*t!)  

TO


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is one of my drawings. I don't draw as often as I should. I seem to go through spurts where I draw a bunch, then not at all for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2009)

All pretty good stuff guys.... I laughed when I saw some of the band work u did Chris, with the cartoonish faces..... 

Priceless self portrait...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah, yeah - didn't have a proffessional portrait artist back then. 

Wheres your stuff????


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Nice stuff Chris and Graeme!
> 
> Let's see some more.
> 
> ...



That sums it up for me too...especially the last part!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't even draw a stickman or whatyacallit....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2009)

My stuff is on another thread I think, somewhere.... Lemme see if I can locate em.... 

Found em.... World War 2 Stuff....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2009)

Jets/Modern...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2009)

I like that Phantom! You must have gone crazy doing all those rivets!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Spot one mistake Brother.... VF-96 was The Fighting Falcons, which you have drawn there as "Showtime 100". But, it has the tail of VF-111 The Sundowners...

Awesome work nonetheless Dan!


----------



## muller (Apr 13, 2009)

Some great stuff posted guys! There's sme talented artists on this site! 

Chris, I love that Beatles pic, very cool! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2009)

THX Muller. I did that on June 27(?), 1987 - 20 years from the release date of "Sgt. Peppers.."


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2009)

Theres alot of discrepancies in my drawings fellas... U could have a field day pointing them out... I did these in my younger days when I had hardly any resource material and only a glimmer of information stored in the ol grey matter that I have now....

And yes, the rivets were a pain....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2009)

Good stuff guys. I am a member of the can't draw for sh*t club, so I'll just stick with my camera.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

The only sh*t that I can draw, is sh*t on a cr*p day...


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice artwork, guys! 
And Graeme? That's highly impressive work, man! Respect! 

Here's mine as I've put it up on my hobby website.
The major part of my drawings were made at an art school that I went to once upon a time...so no planes, but lots of ther stuff.
I'd like to start drawing again as I've always enjoyed it very much, but alas...there's only 24 hours a day, and photography and motorcycles - and life in general - has a tendency to steal away my good intentions of being creative. *sigh* 
Anyway, here's my little hobby page - no pop-ups, no nasty stuff whatsoever, unless you happen to dislike my drawings! 
The site is in danish, but I hope you manage to navigate your way around anyway:
www.furnituretiger.dk


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2009)

dang sgt peppers crap from too long ago, yes I remember the psycho times, the nudes in art 301 class, everyone loaded barely able to hold a soft leaded pencil............

you guys are brave showing your work but good for you, I majored in art; more still lifes and landscapes, never did appeal to me to do aircraft or anything military wise. will put up some of my ink/pencil and watercolors sometime soon once I dig them ou and things quiet down here on the home front


----------



## javlin (Jun 2, 2009)

When I saw those Chris all I could think about was some of those trips back then in the late 70's,the magical kind .Yep.Cheers Kevin


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2009)

Yup, can you tell I used to stare at Roger Dean YES albums?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

Just found this one that I did when I was 12 or 13 years old. Guess what my interest was?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent stuff guys!! The only thing I can draw is flies.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 1, 2010)

Some great talent, here... I haven't drawn since... since I left my industrial drawing class in summer 2002.

Geez... 8 friggin years ! It's weird since I used to draw a lot when I was a kid/teenager. I'll see if there is anything in my old scrapbooks worth posting.


----------



## Maestro (Aug 3, 2010)

Didn't remember my drawings were that bad...  I do remember that, when I was in high-school, I wanted to become a cartoonist (this explains the basic facial expressions of my characters).

The two first "artworks" (yeah, I'm a little ashamed to call that "art") were drawn in the school year of 2000-2001. The next two in late 2001 and I've drawn the last two yesterday. (I wanted to check if I had lost anything during those past 8 years.)

Yep... I wanted to become a cartoonist before realizing I lacked talent in drawing, so I decided to try as a writer... Which didn't work so well, if you take in account the number of books I've sold. I then took a two-years course to become an industrial drawer (that's like being the engineer's assistant), which I left after one year... Being too weak in maths.

What's the moral of that story, kids ? Don't f*ck up in class, or you're gonna end up working as a security officer... Like myself.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

> What's the moral of that story, kids ? Don't f*ck up in class, or you're gonna end up working as a security officer... Like myself.



or a dog catcher like me! 

Maestro I was going to do the exact same thing but life changed stuff. Went from drawing to writing - no success. At least you have a book finished. I must have about 30 manuscripts around here half completed. The only writing I've fin is the "Get Lucky" thread!

and here are some more pics from a comic book I did 30 years ago.


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2010)

this is going to be a crappy pic as it is really showing the lilies but the Mrs. decided to put an old pic up I did of a hummer sitting in dry grasses, am too lazy for the moment to pull out things to take good pics of but it will happen in time. hopeful you can make something out of this but probably not will have to pull it off the wall ,,,,,,,


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

I see it Erich. Thats great! I love pen ink stuff.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2010)

That is stout Erich!!


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll have the Mrs. take a closer cleaner photo and will probably add more stuff some bizarre, hey wait till you see the nudes !! ................. ah well ah

yes pen/ink, carbon pencil some good ol' dirty fingers too and even watercolours with the pen/ink


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty dam sharp!


----------



## Maestro (Aug 4, 2010)

Erich said:


> hey wait till you see the nudes !!



Nudes ? I don't think the other mods will agree to let somebody post nude stuff... even for the sake of art.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, here goes. Here's some topical stuff I pulled out of the the cupboard that I did in the mid 70's when I was in my mid teens. I used to do a lot of sketching as a hobby when I really should have been chasing girls!

I'll post some other stuff later but I'll start with these 4 water colours. Veteran modelers will recognize the Spitfire from the classic Revell box art. The Mustang was also copied from box art taken from, I believe, a Hasegawa kit. The 109 and 190 are my own compositions.

Colours and markings are not necessarily accurate! I've gained some 35 years of knowledge since!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2010)

WTF? Wow... 


... that's beauty man.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 5, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Remember both the box arts well, your Spitfire I is devilishly good

I didn't know what was out there back when I was building; seeing that Hasegawa P-51D box art for the first time was incredible, I didn't know anyone was doing one. Made up, it really exposed the inaccuracies of the Revell P-51B, sat together.

Two trips down memory lane there, thanks


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2010)

Something I did in the past and something I did _From_ it.
Way back in another life I did sign painting, and got to know someone with a P-51.
I got to create and paint the nose art on Merlin's Magic that Stu Eberhardt and his boys, Jim and Bill race at Reno.
In the picture below, is a photo of the planes nose art and below it is my Corel artwork for decals on the 1/32nd and 1/72nd planes I am doing of them. 
Clave gave me a few clues that enabled me to do the shading, and to him I am really grateful.

Now I just need to find someone to print them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW, fantastic stuff guys. Puts my weak sh!t to shame!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice stuff guys !
Bill, that artwork should print onto clear decal sheet ok, although the pale tones will lose some density. This can be re-touched in paint once the decals are in position.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 5, 2010)

Andy  WOW!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Dam fellas, NICELY DONE!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the nose art Bill.

Here are some more of my teenage scrawls, this time in pencil. IIRC, the first Corsair was copied from a Revell box art as well. Rest are from my head.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2010)

Great stuff Andy. Do you still draw and paint? If not, you should !


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2010)

What the f*****ck!!??


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys



Airframes said:


> Great stuff Andy. Do you still draw and paint? If not, you should !



Terry, I have not really tackled anything like this for quite a while except that I did do my first two oils of some local mountains for my mother and father about 10 or 12 years ago. They turned out pretty good.

I saw your stuff in another thread and felt a bit inspired to do something like it but other things keep me from it. Modeling was my return to youth a few years back and that's my spare time pursuit now with the limited time I have with teenaged kids and a fulltime job. My vision of retirement in the next 5 years includes taking up painting to fill my days and volunteering at a flying museum where the Lanc that I visited yesterday is based. I have 3 Robert Taylor prints and all of his books and would be using his work on my learning curve with oils.

Thanks for the compliment. Hopefully I'll be around to post some if this future work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2010)

Not bad at all!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks David. Last bunch of pencil sketches, still circa 1977:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

EXCELLENT, all of em!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 7, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> EXCELLENT, all of em!



Couldn't have said it better myself - awesome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2010)

Bl**dy awesome work!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 7, 2010)

Andy, these sketches are great.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

BikerBabe said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself - awesome!



And for the record, I meant "everybody's", not just CR's pics. 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice work Andy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 7, 2010)

Great work Andy, makes my sketches look like amateur night....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks so much guys.

Finally, the last few shots where I was experimenting with pen and ink wash. Only one got finished as I guess I ran out of patience.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 7, 2010)

That -38 is frikkin AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 7, 2010)

Why thank-you! The pilot is way too big though.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2010)

Those should have been done on Arches, not a sketch pad.............. 
great work...........


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 8, 2010)

Beautiful work, you have the gift..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2010)

Andy...you do great work man!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the compliments.

No more to show you now. I did a cutaway drawing of an F104 in highschool that I was really proud of but my teacher "borrowed" it, the b!stard.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 8, 2010)

CR - You have Talent! Great drawings and thanks for sharing. 8)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hope to use it again some day.


----------



## magnu (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice work Andy.
You should try to find the time to do some more and yes I know how hard it can be but don't let your talent go to waste.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2010)

Got to agree with all Andy. You should get back to it when you can - said he, still behind on three paintings !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2010)

DAM!


----------



## Pong (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish you had finished that Lightning CR, it looked really awesome.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

I was finding the pen and ink wash a very tedious process at the time. Either that or I found a girlfriend.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

fantastic stuff - puts my feeble crayon scribbles to shame!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think so Chris.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently completed an acrylic on 20" x 30" board depicting the P-51 Mustang of Major James B. Tapp, 78th Fighter Squadron, 7th Air Force. The “Sun Setters” were the VLR Mustang pilots of the 15th, 21st and 506th Fighter groups, VII Fighter Command.* They flew 650 mile missions to Tokyo and back, earning membership to the “Tokyo Club”.


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2011)

VERY nice mate, good on ya!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great artwork all. My two daughters got their artistic abilities from me. The Death Dancer I use as my avatar is from my oldest.


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of the face I see in the mirror each morning...(I've got about as much meat on me bones these days too... )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2011)

Beautiful work paletteone!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree! Excellent!


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't have much to say on other threads but I can add to this one. Done in my youth, and the only two of my pictures not lost over the years.







My first wife.






Sue Woods, Australian model

Sorry about the double exposure. What did I do wrong?

Unfortunately, my eyes aren't what they were and I seldom draw these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, that's pretty impressive!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2011)

Excellent work, guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Excellent work, guys!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2011)

Good stuff guys. With a couple of days off, I may pull out the sketch book and do some more drawing. I haven't done much since 2005. I draw from my own photos, but I can't do it unless I convert them to black and white. I guess it's just the way my brain works.

Back when Rich Ferson had his T-6.





One of the museum docents, Jim Hinkelman after his ride in the SNJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice stuff guys!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2011)

Some nice work guys, well done.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

VERY good stuff everyone! Lots of Rembrandts among us!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2011)

I got inspired yesterday morning to pick up my drawing pencils for the first time in 6 years and did this pencil sketch. I may do more today. We are leaving for Universal Studio at about 7 this morning (they open at 8). Since they are open, we have something to do besides go to the movies. When we get back, I may do more.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2011)

Pic looks familiar. Maybe in a puzzle? 

Great stuff! I never was really able to do static stuff like buildings or objects. More landscapes and flights of fancy.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2011)

I figure if I make drawings from my own photographs, I don't have to worry about copyright violations.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2011)

Cool stuff Eric!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 25, 2011)

...and well done!


----------



## paletteone (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always been a little intrigued by the story of the Kamikaze's plight and*the sense of isolation that they must have felt in so futile a cause. Apparently not all of them were in total commitment to the tactics that were asked of them either, and it is hard to imagine what they went through, some of them as young as 17 years of age. Many flew their missions because the social pressures on them were great, and they could not back down. I would like to get across a portrait of stoic resignation in the individual, the pilot alone with his thoughts before his final mission, perhaps thinking of his loved ones. In the meantime, I 've started the piece in pencil and I would like to eventually complete a version in acrylics. Patience will be required with this one for me but I hope to progress on it steadily.


----------



## paletteone (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always been a little intrigued by the story of the Kamikaze's plight and*the sense of isolation that they must have felt in so futile a cause. Apparently not all of them were in total commitment to the tactics that were asked of them either, and it is hard to imagine what they went through, some of them as young as 17 years of age. Many flew their missions because the social pressures on them were great, and they could not back down. I would like to get across a portrait of stoic resignation in the individual, the pilot alone with his thoughts before his final mission, perhaps thinking of his loved ones. In the meantime, I 've started the piece in pencil and I would like to eventually complete a version in acrylics. Patience will be required with this one for me but I hope to progress on it steadily.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2012)

I like it. And great motive for doing it.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2012)

Excellent start! Real talent there.


----------



## paletteone (Jan 25, 2012)

This one is almost complete, I will post in when it is done. Thanks for looking!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## jimh (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are few selections...used to be a commercial artist before I turned to flying full time. Still paint once in a while

jim





My A-2




352nd FG 




Full Scale P-40 panel constructed from aluminum and painted as a 23rd FG a/c




Full Scale P-51 cowling...made from aluminum...Don Gentile




my other passion in life is playing guitar...this is Jimmy Page


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent work Jim!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

Ditto on that and the kamikaze pic!


----------



## paletteone (Jan 31, 2012)

Completed on the weekend. Pencil on acid-free Strathmore drawing paper, 11" x 14". Thanks for looking!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent work guys. Very well done.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work! I actually liked the kamikaze drawing with the right side washed out better. Nevertheless, it is a great piece!!!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected] thats great!!


----------



## A4K (Feb 1, 2012)

Great work guys!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow! Nice drawing. It could either be the emotion of a kamikaze, or just the look of a fighter pilot, scanning the skies for bogies. The cool part is that it could be interpreted either way, which means you have created a great piece.


----------



## paletteone (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks all of you for the kind and encouraging words, keeps me motivated to keep at it.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

Certainly is.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is my latest drawing, courtesy of insomnia and a Kimberly Graphite Drawing Kit.


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice one Eric! Must start drawing again myself...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2012)

That's nice Eric....


----------



## paletteone (Feb 22, 2012)

Urban L."Ben"Drew flew a P-47N "682" SN 44-88492 named Detroit Miss 2 out of Iwo Jima in 1945. This is my best guess as to how the "logo" may have looked on his "Jug", the only difference being the bomb graphic being removed from behind the logo. In this case the type is not reversed out but painted black in keeping with the shiny, clean finish and no camouflage. The tail would be yellow with a black vertical bar behind the "star bar" insignia. I plan to do a version of this in color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice work! Look forward to the colour version.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a nice one. I need to work on my clouds. Yours look great.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm in awe of all you guys...


----------



## jimh (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are a couple more I found on a backup drive. When I was painting leather patches I collected over 300 different insignias from both Bomb Groups and Fighter Groups. I kind of miss it but flying is alot more fun.

jim
















watercolor of George Preddy


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2012)

Great work mate!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 24, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## paletteone (Feb 27, 2012)

Just posted an updated version, I had forgotten the antenna. Thx again for your comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 27, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks David. Last bunch of pencil sketches, still circa 1977:



Damn Andy those look really great.The thing I notice though id the main planes look excellant while seem to lose some interest in the background planes?Just an obs. if I was you I would definitely be looking at this as possible revenue generator in the future bud.On the ink wash the P-38 is by far the best.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Kevin. Have not done anything like this in 25 years. It could be a passtime in retirement but not counting on it to fund a living!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 28, 2012)

T-Bolt looks great!


----------



## A4K (Mar 8, 2012)

Great work here!


----------



## paletteone (Mar 8, 2012)

This is a small acrylic study of "Expected Goose", a P-47N of the 463rd FS. This piece was done to establish a general overall "feel" and colour scheme for a larger painting of Detroit Miss II which I would like to start soon. Mark Stevens of the 7th Fighter Group website pointed out to me that the Jugs based on Iwo would have utilized 5" HVAR rockets and not the tubes that I depicted in the pencil drawing. Acrylic on board, 10.25" x 5".


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2012)

That is nicely done....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2012)

I was expelled from high school for "showing my artwork"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the lighting. Good work!


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice mate!

Something I'm working on for a mate - the Buda castle in Budapest. 
Been far too long since I picked up a brush or pencil, way out of practice...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2012)

I like that Evan - very well executed.


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks mate! Need to get back into it though, I used to be much better...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2012)

With Terry here. Looking very nice.


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Dzieki Wojtku!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2012)

Evan, that is fantastic work man...


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Wayne! Hope she works out.


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Today's progress, needs reworking a bit still.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey that's pretty nice there Evan!


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheers Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good Evan!


----------



## A4K (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Hugh!


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

Today's progress, still reworking various areas.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2012)

Great..... I like the way you paint these trees. Do you start with applying the water diluted green and then adding more of the colour?


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

Dzieki my friend! 

Yep, exactly as you said. First the major shapes in lightened tones of the basic colour to get an idea how they'll look (as you can see on the right), then working the forms in darker tones, building up to dark Green (not Black) for the darkest shadows.

In saying that, I did forget that golden rule when doing the lower left area and need to revive it. Straight Black as a wash to create shadow is never a good idea, whether paintings or models. It's a 'dead' colour which is too contrast and pales everything around, often killing the whole effect. Much better to use a mix of the colour being applied to with either Black, dark Grey or dark Brown for shading.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2012)

That's true. Exactly it is the same I was taught. The black paint for shadows isn't a good idea. Somehow it is always smudged at edges and gives bad looking runs.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2012)

...and very hard to correct, as I'm learning again!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent Evan !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely work Evan!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2012)

A4K said:


> ...and very hard to correct, as I'm learning again!!



Especially in water colours. Doing great though Evan. I never would have noticed the black wash issue and still don't really see it. I think it looks very good.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent work Evan, agree with Andy's comments!


----------



## A4K (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Terry, Hugh, Andy and Wayne, much appreciated!

Here's how she stands. I think the trees to the right need to be a little darker/ slightly more detailed to match the rest, but Ivett reckons it's fine as it is. What d'yas reckon?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers Hugh!

Alot of little things I would correct, but that's usually the time I go overboard and stuff it up... one or two small corrections I think and that'll be it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

The trees on the right are fine as they are Evan, and fit in with the perspective and lighting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

Ivett knows what she is talking about Evan! fantastic work man....


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers guys! 
I did fix up a few things today, but am now calling this one DONE. Hard to photograph properly, but hope yas like the finished work!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2012)

Superb Evan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree, well done!


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers Terry and Dave!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2012)

[email protected] dude, thats great!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, cheers Chris!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 17, 2012)

Excellent work there Evan. Definitely some talent there.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2012)

Outstanding work Evan! Wouldn't mind having that one hanging in the livingroom! 

Beautiful creations everyone!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice Evan! That looks great sir!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2012)

Dziekuje Wojtku, and many thanks Andy, Jan and Aaron!

My mate is a big train fan so did a quick MÁV NOHAB label for his present. (alot smaller than in the pic)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2012)

brilliant work Evan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome!

Well, how about a Hungarian JAS 39 Gripen then....hmmm...or as a NZ what if?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2012)

Evan, I think you should have prints made of that painting, even if A3 laser prints. My local 'Mail Boxes Inc' can do a print from digital photo, for around £2. If you get some done, put me down for one!


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the compliments guys!

My mate was here yesterday with his aunt - we had a great time! They both loved the castle painting (his aunt thought I'd bought it at first  ), and Hirohiko loved the M61, though that was just a quick sketch.

Terry, can e-mail you the original photo of the finished painting if you like -if you can crop it and print it or whatever you're more than welcome!

Jan, will give the Gripen a go - Swedish or Hungarian?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 19, 2012)

Good stuff Evan.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2012)

Cheers Hugh!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 21, 2012)

Just found these photos of two pencil sketches I did back in 1995, for Mustang pilots who took part in the Shell House raid.
Baron Michael Donnet, a Belgian Baron, led the escort wing on the raid, and Stan Farmiloe was one of the pilots from 234 Sqn, RAF. After drawing the pictures, I discovered that Donnet's Mustang had a blue and red stripe spinner and, don't know why, I included an antenna wire, which wasn't fitted!


----------



## A4K (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice work Terry, especially the P-51D!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet work Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks chaps - I forgot I had these photos of the drawings.


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2012)

You have a talent alright mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice work Terry!


----------



## Raytonium (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys are some amazing artists!
Here's something a little different. Sketchup models (by others) brought into 3dsmax. All I did was set up the scene, lights, materials, etc. Many more at my website, if anyone's interested.


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice work mate, especially the Wildcat/ Devastator!

My latest, the second version of the small watercolour for Ivett's work card. (53 X 85 mm)
As stupid as it sounds, I find it harder to paint scenes from my head!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 28, 2012)

Some nice stuff here boys, its nice to see real talent.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2012)

Did this watercolour 17 years ago. Built the frame too!


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2012)

Now that's nice Andy! I love the play of light and dark in snowscapes... 

(and cheers Wojtek, Hugh and Vic!)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2012)

It seems to be done at the winter time. Very nice Andy.


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2012)

Final shot of Ivett's watercolour, cropped to fit her work card. (photo taken in daylight)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2012)

Excellent work fellas!
Hey Evan, why not make the 39 Gripen a NZ 'what if'? 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work Andy and Evan!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep, good stuff.


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!

Jan - for you, anything!  Will start that tomorrow.


Btw...I would appreciate any advice from anyone who has made a primary or partial living from any art related field.
I have started to seriously concentrate on my drawing, painting and modelmaking again, with an aim to making atleast a partial career from what I love doing most. 
(ALOT of catching up to do, I know, but determined to give it a shot atleast!) 

I would appreciate any (constructive) criticisms, advice or ideas for any project I undertake here in any form, no kid gloves, just straight up -I need to LEARN! 
I know I can count on yas all, so many thanks in advance!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2012)

I'll e-mail you in the next couple of days Evan.


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2012)

Terry, that would be brilliant mate, thankyou! (no rush mate - I know what your hands are like at the moment)


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2012)

Jan, here's the working sketch of the 'Kiwi Gripen'... 
2 questions: pencil sketch or painting? And which scheme: Tan/ two-tone Green upper, Sky lower; Dark Grey/ two-tone Green wraparound, or final fighter scheme of all-over dark Khaki Green..?
(Also, does it need the volcano and background Gripen?)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2012)

Is that the invisible plane becoming visible?


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe it's the one that bloke was after colour photos of, Wayne..? 

Small corrections: nose form, intake, stbd ordnance, stbd aerofoil. 
Please point out anything that dosen't look right - couldn't find any pics on the angle I wanted, so she's a collage of about 10 different photos (with Skyhawk ordnance)!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2012)

Looking good Evan. But she should be a little bit longer I think.


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2012)

Dzieki Wojtku! It does look that way, yes.
Trouble is she's got more curves than a good woman, the various sections of the wing to fueslage join being especially deceptive. The way this area curves outwards makes her appear fatter (thus shorter) on this angle than when viewed side on or top on. Hard to capture accurately, and I suspect I may need to shorten the wing tips(?)

Latest version, reworking the wings, tail and canards. To remedy the above problem, maybe it would have been better to measure out the nose to tail and wingtip to wingtip points first to ensure correctness, rather than just eyeballing it as I've always done... (Lesson 1 - thankyou my friend! )


----------



## A4K (Mar 30, 2012)

The more I look the more convinced I am the wings are too long...back to the dawing board...


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to aswell! Colour works usually catch the eye more though, which is what started me on that road. Still love a good sketch though!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2012)

still looks pretty good though!


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheers Wayne! I've put her away till Monday, look at her with fresh eyes then..


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks awesome Evan! Why not a new three tone wrap around, suitable with the purchase? 
Otherwise, you decide, I'm just gonna enjoy this develope! 8)


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2012)

Tack Jan! 
Sadly modern policy is one colour overall schemes (just like the last year of the war in the Pacific....), but this is a what-if after all, so 3-tone it is! 

Slimmed the nose and tail a little - looks a bit better, but still a little short in length and long in span...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just how we like our women, short tail, long legs....


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2012)

...they like our tails long though, eh!


----------



## paletteone (Apr 8, 2012)

Raytonium said:


> You guys are some amazing artists!
> Here's something a little different. Sketchup models (by others) brought into 3dsmax. All I did was set up the scene, lights, materials, etc. Many more at my website, if anyone's interested.
> 
> What's your site Raytonium? I'd be interested to see more of your work. I myself would like to get a handle on using 3d programs, but my computer isn't powerful enough and I've had many false starts in trying to get into it. Once I get a computer upgrade I'll try Blender, which is a free 3d program. It would be a great tool to set up scenes which I could then use to do the artwork using traditional methods. Is Sketchup complicated to use?


----------



## paletteone (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a WIP of a scene depicting the Spitfire Mk Ia flown by Pilot Officer JC Dundas of No 609 Sqn, 1940. He and his wingman have just spotted bogeys and are peeling off to the attack. I will place a squadron of He-111's in the distance just above the horizon line to finish off the piece. I'm not sure about the bottom right side of this piece as I don't want it to get too heavy so I may need to break up the cloud somewhat in this part of the composition.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful work mate!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! Look forward to the painting.


----------



## paletteone (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks gents, I appreciate it very much.

BTW, if anyone here is interested in this original painting, framed of 'Bud" Anderson's Mustang, signed by 'Bud", please email me at: [email protected]

Thx.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2012)

Great work mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2012)

I love how this thread keeps having a life! Excellent stuff!


----------



## paletteone (Apr 13, 2012)

This piece is now complete. It's a pretty small pencil drawing at 10" x 6.5" so the distant bogeys are just indicated in a very subtle fashion so as not to appear too heavy. If I do this one up in colour and larger, the distant aircraft will have more form to them and would be a little more recognizable.
This scene depicts the Spitfire Mk Ia flown by Pilot Officer JC Dundas of No 609 Sqn, 1940. He and his wingman have just spotted bogeys in the distance and are peeling off to the attack. This will be done up in acrylic later on.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

Nicely done...


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, with all - great work mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2012)

Joining all.

And she looks much better Evan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2012)

Echo the above posts!


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

My latest: 
View from the hotel balcony at Siofok, Lake Balaton where we stayed over the long weekend; one of my favourite places in Hungary.

(Watercolour, 20.7 X 29.5 cm - colours are a little stronger in reality, couldn't photograph it properly)


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (May 2, 2012)

Excellent! I never could do watercolor very well. Looks like you have it down very well!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful work Evan!


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Need to improve my technique and skills alot, but did manage to catch the look and feel of the place pretty well (if I say so myself).


----------



## Crimea_River (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2012)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2012)

That is serenely, lovely. Well done.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2012)

Well done Evan!


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Andy, Hugh, Matt, and Wayne, much appreciated!

Love this lake. Though the largest in Central Europe, it is shallow for the most part, and has a colour similar to that of pacific reef islands.
A number of WWII aircraft have been recovered from here too, including a substantially complete Il-2 Sturmovik a couple of years back.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2012)

Right! Enough of p*ssing your names in the snow, where's the '39 Gripens!?


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2012)

Yep, must get back into that!


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2012)

Nice, Evan. I have trouble with shades of colors, so I do everything in black and white. I admire someone who can do colors.

Well, now that my "secret project" drawing is finally done and delivered, here it is, and the recipient.


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2012)

Nice one Eric! Is their personal Zlin 50?

Re the colour work, still got alot to learn myself. Before 2001 it was strictly pencil work for me too.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2012)

Nice one Eric.


----------



## Njaco (May 8, 2012)

NICE!!! COOL!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2012)

Great stuff Eric ! Looks like the recipient was very pleased with it too.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2012)

Nice one Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2012)

A4K said:


> Nice one Eric! Is their personal Zlin 50?
> 
> Re the colour work, still got alot to learn myself. Before 2001 it was strictly pencil work for me too.



Thanks for the comments, everyone. Rob has several Zlins that he has built, maintained and flown for a number of years. I haven't seen all of them, but I have photographed 3 of them. One was destroyed in a crash in 2008.


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2012)

Very nice work Eric!


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2012)

He built some aswell? I thought they would only be sold as complete aircraft.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2012)

Way cool Eric!


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2012)

At Jan's request...back to the Gripens! 

Still tweaking the form, dosen't sit right with me yet. Your opinions?


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2012)

Not an aircraft I have in-depth knowledge of Evan , but it looks a little short and squat in the fuselage to me. I like the overall arrangement though, and can see that it will have good depth and movement once the background is added.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2012)




----------



## A4K (May 14, 2012)

Cheers Terry and Eric, and agree Terry.
Knocking this one on the head for now (sorry Jan!), just cannot seem to get the shape right. Will try again if I ever find a photo of her on that angle.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2012)

No sweat mate!


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2012)

not my own work but finaly got my T.Fox original up on the wall, i know its not suppsed to be behind glass Terry but its all i've got for now.
for those not in the know our very own Terry(Airframes) painted this and very kindly let me have it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2012)

Not even a '13'....! Hmpf!  



Bl**dy spiffing work as always old boy what!


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2012)

Thanks old boy. Nice to see it on display at last Karl. Did I give you the background notes to the story of the scene depicted? 
If not, let me know, and I'll get them to you.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2012)

Nice to see this one hanging in the Rochford Gallery of Fine Art.

Bidding starts at $200,000.


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2012)

Yes mate you gave me the notes on the Bluff


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2012)

I'll wait til the bidding settles down a bit.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2012)

Nice one Karl (and Terry )!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 14, 2012)

I've been missing out on this thread, maybe I'd better bookmark it.

Nice sketches Eric and Even, obviously hidden talent coming to the fore.

Nice to see you've got Terry hanging Karl!!.....................Nice painting and it shows you must be getting settled in.


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2012)

How many free dinners did ya get Terry?


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice to see this one hanging in the Rochford Gallery of Fine Art.
> 
> Bidding starts at $200,000.



you sending a cheque or bank transfer Andy ?
i'll accept either.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 15, 2012)

great painting Terry....treasure it Karl.


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2012)

Maybe we should have an artwork contest. Pick one airplane, say....a P-40, everyone has a month to draw, paint or do a picture and then get Terry and Clave and maybe a few others to judge. Kinda like a Group Build! Just for fun!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2012)

rochie said:


> you sending a cheque or bank transfer Andy ?
> i'll accept either.



So would I!


----------



## rochie (May 15, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> great painting Terry....treasure it Karl.



i do Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful work Terry!


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2012)

Great work Terry, great gift there Karl! 
How come it shouldn't be behind glass btw? As long as it has a passe-partout to create 'breathing' space, it should be okay shouldn't it?

And good idea Chris! I'm too self critical to display my stuff usually (look at the [email protected] up with the Gripen...), but might be fun to attempt atleast...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2012)

rochie said:


> i do Wayne



Cheers mate!


----------



## Njaco (May 16, 2012)

A4K said:


> Great work Terry, great gift there Karl!
> How come it shouldn't be behind glass btw? As long as it has a passe-partout to create 'breathing' space, it should be okay shouldn't it?
> 
> And good idea Chris! I'm too self critical to display my stuff usually (look at the [email protected] up with the Gripen...), but might be fun to attempt atleast...



I am too but what the 'ell. Thats why I started this thread. I know my stuff isn't "proffessional" but I had fun and I don't think its too bad. I think it would be cool to see all our renditions of a type of warbird.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, could be fun... anyone else interested?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2012)

Just remembered that I also have some artwork by Terry.... 8)


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2012)

Cool, another nice one from Terry!


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2012)

nice one


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2012)

A nice sketch and a special 13 for you Jan.


----------



## paletteone (May 23, 2012)

Depicted here is the P-51 of Lt. Warren E Lewis, 3434rd fighter squadron, 55th fighter group. The piece is entitled "Little Friend", it's an oil pastel on paper, size 17" x 11".


----------



## A4K (May 24, 2012)

That's nice, I like that effect!

Do you paint the basic forms and background in oils, then enhance the details with the pastels?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2012)

Thats real nice!


----------



## T Bolt (May 24, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Maybe we should have an artwork contest. Pick one airplane, say....a P-40, everyone has a month to draw, paint or do a picture and then get Terry and Clave and maybe a few others to judge. Kinda like a Group Build! Just for fun!


I like the idea. Haven't drawn in years and never was in the same league as some of you guys but it might be fun.


----------



## paletteone (May 24, 2012)

> That's nice, I like that effect!
> 
> Do you paint the basic forms and background in oils, then enhance the details with the pastels?



Thanks for you kind comments gents! 

This piece is entirely oil pastel, which gives a nice loose effect, as opposed to gouache or acrylics, both of which I use extensively. I simply take the pastel stick and lay on some colour, and then take what is called an "artist's stomp" to rub the colours into the paper. What's nice about these pastels is that you can add another colour on top of the laid down colour to add tints and values, giving more of a painted look. Also, the paper (Canson Pastel Paper) surface is textured in addition to being tinted already. It can be purchased in a variety of colours.


----------



## A4K (May 24, 2012)

Thanks mate, that's a new one on me...must give them a try!


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2012)

Really nice work!


----------



## paletteone (Jun 13, 2012)

A new pastel depicting a Mosquito by night. Oil pastel on paper. This one is actually unfinished, still need to do some tweaking. I had to scan it in pieces so if there is any inconsistency in the image, that's the reason. When it's complete, I'll have a proper scan made.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2012)

That I like!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2012)

Very Nice, looks great!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2012)

Admirable work. Night scenes are pretty difficult and you've done an impessive job of it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2012)

Love that Mossie! great, great job there!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 14, 2012)

What a great picture and in a night scene, beautifully done.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 14, 2012)

Question. Can I post fake aircraft A.K.A aircraft I've made up from taking different real airplanes and putting them together?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2012)

As long as its artwork. Have you SEEN some of the goofy stuff I posted at the beginning of the thread? Anything goes here with pen, brush and ink!


----------



## A4K (Jun 15, 2012)

Love that Mossie! Great work mate.

FDF, go for your life!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome! A B-O-A-C Mosquito on its way to Stockholm?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 15, 2012)

Are tracings ok?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure, why not. You trying and learning how to draw, etc. No worries. Unless you are gonna charge us to look at them!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 16, 2012)

My Tracing of "Was That Too Fast" belonging to the 12th Fighter-Bomber Squadron, pat of the 18th Fighter-Bomber Group when they were stationed a Chinhae AB Korea, 1952


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice!! Hellava better Mustang than I could draw!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 17, 2012)

THX! Actually traced it out of th Squadron Signal P-51 Book


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 17, 2012)

Give us more futuredogfight!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, the more the merrier!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

Progress pics from my latest WIP:
Scene from a beautiful park up the road, the Kaposzi gát, on the Danube River (Duna in Hungarian). Watercolour, 29.7 x 21 cm.

Already have a buyer for it when it's done!


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice stuff A4K! I'm in the middle of a build but I will try my best!


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheers mate, and yep, post when you can!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2012)

Undoubtedly a talented man.


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2012)

If you mean me, then thanks my friend! (Learning all the time..!)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2012)

That's looking very good Evan. I must get around to finishing that Harrier painting for my friend - it's .. er.. a couple of years behind schedule!


----------



## paletteone (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind remarks gents! Here's an updated image, it's only slightly different with a few highlights added and the aircraft complete. Again, it's pieced together from a small scanner, but I would like to have it professionally scanned or photographed at some point, and if/when it is I will update the pic.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2012)

Would look d*mn good on my wall!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2012)

A4K said:


> If you mean me, then thanks my friend! (Learning all the time..!)



Yes I do , my friend.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2012)

Great work mate, lovely effect.

And cheers Terry, Hugh and Wojtek!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 19, 2012)

Great little watercolour Even reminds me of spring back in the old country.

Mossie looks great as well with good light infiltration.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2012)

Both are pretty damn good!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2012)

Great stuff guys! Evan, that looks wonderful!


I'm still thinking about having a little, fun drawing contest. Something along the lines of the Group Build where we have a few judges and a Members choice. Don't know about a prize and maybe have another icon under the siggy. But I'm inetrested.....


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2012)

Cheers Vic, Wayne and Chris! Been playing with the airbrush today, so just about to continue with the watercolour shortly.

Chris, maybe you should start a seperate thread for that 'GB' to catch those who don't look in here..?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice work guys.


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers Andy!

latest... the watercolour in progress, and some restoration work on an oil painting I did in 2003. Poor moon had lost it's shine through travel damage. 
(this was my view from the balcony at 0200 hrs one morning in one of the old flats. Oil on hardboard, 29.7 x 21 cm)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! That's pretty impressive!


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers Dave!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful work lads!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheers Jan and Hugh!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 23, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Great stuff guys! Evan, that looks wonderful!
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about having a little, fun drawing contest. Something along the lines of the Group Build where we have a few judges and a Members choice. Don't know about a prize and maybe have another icon under the siggy. But I'm inetrested.....



Sounds like an idea Chris, maybe soon end up with a art gallery here on the forum....


----------



## A4K (Jun 23, 2012)

G'day guys...I'm calling this done!

'A Kaposzi gát' (the Kaposzi dam) - watercolour, 29.7 x 21 cm. 

Hope yas like it!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2012)

Another good one Evan - well done mate.


----------



## A4K (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers Terry! 
Alot of room for improvement though still...(practice, practice, practice!  )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2012)

Well done, I always thought water color was more challanging then oils.


----------



## A4K (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers Dave!

In a way it is - mistakes are certainly harder to correct without ruining the work or paper! 

Galleries don't like watercolours much either - I've often been told by artists and gallery owners that they're only interested in oil on canvas.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice! Looks great, although I know that you probably see things wrong that no one else does. We are always our own worst critics.


----------



## A4K (Jun 23, 2012)

Cheers Eric, and you're right! (Have to be in a way, or we'd never improve!  )

Btw, alot of you guys are better artists than me, and I want to get alot better. Would appreciate any advice or construcive criticisms anyone can offer on any of my work.

Cheers!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2012)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 24, 2012)

There both looking terrific Even, not easy doing the moon and bad enough trying to get the photo.


----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers Hugh and Vic!

No photo Vic - I did a small pencil sketch noting colours (in Humbrol numbers  ), then painted it over the next few days. We had a beautiful full moon recently too, and this was the model for the recent touch ups.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2012)

Evan your work is fantastic man....


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks Wayne! Do have alot to improve yet though!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think I can offer any advice other than to keep at it, Evan. Every drawing gets a little better for me, so I would assume it's the same for painting. Just set the goal to make the next one just a tad better than the last. That is how I approached photo shoots and drawings. Then one day , you look back from years before and you will see a difference.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2012)

Well your off to a GREAT start mate cause I'm suitably impressed!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey thanks Eric and Wayne, appreciate your comments!

Yep, practice is definitely the key. The drawing and painting have suffered from lack of attention the last 9 years (due to work) and I've noticably slipped. Now's catch-up time!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, here we go!!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/ww2aircraft-net-art-contest-33197.html#post914240


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool stuff Chris! Hope alot of people enter (I'm in)


----------



## paletteone (Jul 5, 2012)

This is an alternate version to the previous Mosquito pastel piece. I needed to add the distant horizon to give more of a sense of height which I hope has improved this piece.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mosquito image is very nice . Without the computer, I'm done for! Here's a bit of painty 3d/2d/wacom tablet type of shenanigans done over the last couple of days.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2012)

Good work guys!


----------



## A4K (Jul 6, 2012)

With Hugh, great stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2012)

Progress on sketch previously posted on my 'Grumman F6F Hellcat run' thread.

And a bold announcement - as of today I am a full time artist. A huge risk, and not at all possible without the support of my fiancée Ivett. I am VERY lucky to have her.

As previously mentioned, any constructive criticisms, ideas, comments etc welcomed on any of my work. Now more impotant than ever that I continue to improve.

Thanks in advance!
Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2012)

That's looking great Evan, and congratulations on the bold decision. BTW, a friend is visiting my mate Andy in Bud about now, and has taken my e-mail address to give him, so that he can get in touch with me. I can then pass on your details, as I've been trying to do for months!


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2012)

Evan

be bold on that gorgeous car, leave it alone you are done man ............ majored in art in college we did some pretty crazed things but of course I was in the land of the 1960's-70's when the foney baloney art was the real gem..........yuk. if anything experimentation in all sorts of mediums was great you really did learn, if you weren't stoned......

some of the unusual pencil, ink detailed sketches and final 18 x 24's took months to complete


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks alot Terry and Erich, much apppreciated!

Terry, thanks too re Andy. Knew you hadn't forgotten.

Cheers Erich! Still working on the radiator and front wheels, but should be done by tomorrow lunchtime (roughly 20-30 hours work involved in such a sketch)

I tried to learn art in school (in the '80s) but all they wanted was abstract. Was always told noone's interested in fine graphic work or detailed paintings (which I love). They are "not creative".
Was then banned from studying art altogether by the stepmother as 'art will get you nowhere'...

As a result, spent the last 22 years working hard for almost always thankless bosses, with little or no personal gain and a lay-off at the end when the managers want to cut costs (even the Air Force). 
So nothing 'stable' about a fixed position at all in my experience, nor will you ever really get 'anywhere' working your guts out for someone else. 
Better to invest in yourself if the opportunity arises...


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent, lovely sketch work.
I gave up engineering and switched to graphic art years ago, never looked back. I wish you all the luck in the world with your new career mate, get your stuff out to as many places/people as possible and eventually word will spread... and _never _give up.

Scan all your stuff and get an on-line portfolio so you can mail out your images quickly and easily and approach owners clubs/forums. Also, if you can, attend classic car shows and draw in situ, you'll get 100's (if not thousands) of people walking by to see what you are sketching. Don't forget those business cards. I also know the guy who runs the Ferrari owners club magazine in the UK, if you get around to doing any pracing horses, let me know and I can get you in their monthly mag


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

Mate, thank you so much! I cannot tell you how much I apreciate that advice and support.
(and with the work you've shown here so far, no wonder you haven't looked back)

Will get a portfolio of my work happening, maybe start a thread here aswell. As for the Ferrari mag - you name the car, I'll give it a go!

I'm also EX-engineering myself btw, been doing precision hand soldering and robot welding the last 12 years.


Today's progress so far on what is almost certainly a Wolseley (thanks Terry!) - awaiting 100% ID from our classic car restorer Bob (Woljags).
The driver's window of the original is smashed and a polythene sheet taped over the entire upper door frame, hence leaving it untouched till I could find details on the net. (still in progress)

Second sketch is a '34 Ford I did in 1997. An ex-girlfriend's father built it, and it took 'Best of show' in the 1993 New Zealand national hot rod finals. 
Registration: 1 BAD 34 

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

Good work Evan, and the (presumed) Wolsley is really coming along well.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome - love the reflections.
Pick a couple of Ferrari's a maybe a classic (250gt SWB?) and a modern (er.. spoilt for choice there) and pop them over to me and I'll send them on. No problem

I used moonfruit for my portfolio - 6 dollars a month for more space then you're gonna need. I paid another 12 pounds for my name to register it for a year. I made an online portfolio in an afternoon using their in-built web editor (dead easy to use) here's mine: HOME - Portfolio It just saves you attaching images to emails which is a real pain in the arse!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2012)

Evan that is stunning work man....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2012)

Totally agree!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2012)

[email protected] that business coupe looks awesome!


----------



## Erich (Jul 10, 2012)

Evan yes your Coupe' is divine. 

~~ I mention leaving your styling rig alone and maybe adding abit of background landscape even a road, a couple bushes/trees but also have them fading into the background and not too stylistic or hard edge not to draw away from the vehicle but this may set off the side and front of the car more than a stark white background. I have done enough of the pen-ink pencil watercolors over many many moons and when I taught this as a sub teacher in college it proved correct to other students besides myself. your call of course as it is your own private piece........

again now if I can only get my crap scanned on the site as examples ....only of what I am trying to talk about. interesting back in the 70's I wanted to teach art specifically what I luved in the pencil/ink hand ............. oh well.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2012)

Erich said:


> Evan yes your Coupe' is divine.
> 
> ~~ I mention leaving your styling rig alone and maybe adding abit of background landscape even a road, a couple bushes/trees but also have them fading into the background and not too stylistic or hard edge not to draw away from the vehicle but this may set off the side and front of the car more than a stark white background. I have done enough of the pen-ink pencil watercolors over many many moons and when I taught this as a sub teacher in college it proved correct to other students besides myself. your call of course as it is your own private piece........
> 
> again now if I can only get my crap scanned on the site as examples ....only of what I am trying to talk about. interesting *back in the 70's I wanted to teach art specifically what I luved in the pencil/ink hand *............. oh well.



Sounds like you still are!


----------



## woljags (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi chaps,the car is a Lanchester 14 or 18 approx year 1934-37,i had a 14/2 myself.This car has the larger rear screen as per the earlier models and is based on the Daimler E20 with a smaller engine and Lanchester grill,a very rare car nowdays.My car was slightly later than this with a standard saloon body,ill try to dig out a pic so you can see a real one,thats a very very good pic you have done there Evan


----------



## woljags (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## woljags (Jul 10, 2012)

this is the slightly later 14/2 from 1939,as you can see it shares the same grill and basic shape


----------



## woljags (Jul 10, 2012)

the body shape is very similar to the wolseley 14/60 series 3 basically because they were both built in Coventry at about the same time,the Lanchester being bodied by Barker and the Wolseley by Standard steel,i have one of these awaiting restoration in my garage as well


----------



## paletteone (Jul 10, 2012)

Apologies for posting the Mossie yet again, but there are further revisions, the tail has been highlighted and the area of sky above the tail cleaned up a little.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maaaaan! Love the cars Evan, even if the '34 is a too modern hot rod for me, it's a badass ride! If I could draw like that, all I'd do would be retro rods, kustoms and rat rods etc., AMAZING!

Paletteone, I could look at your Mossie for hours and just get lost!


----------



## paletteone (Jul 10, 2012)

Evan, that '34 Ford is terrific, nicely done, great job on the reflections.

Lucky13, thanks for the comment.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

...me too Jan! That is a superb picture mate, the more of that and others the better!


And guys... you are the greatest! 
Thanks so much for all the comments and advice, and Bob for the identification and info! The grill and hood were the two things that didn't fit the Wolseley photos I'd found, I thought maybe it was a one off version. Always learning!

Erich, thanks mate, now I know what you mean. Have done this once on a NOHAB train I drew, will attach to show. Be keen to hear your opinion.
Ivett agrees with your idea too, she thinks a patch of cobblestoned road around the rear of the car (not forward of the front wheels) and a hint of an old brick house or something in the background would look good.

Matt, great advice and portfolio thanks! Haven't been able to check it all yet (you've done a TON of stuff! ) but will do so

Please keep the advice, ideas and any criticisms coming guys - I really appreciate it and learn from it all!

CHEERS, and here's the latest on the Lanchester (thanks Bob!) and the NOHAB M61, drawn in 2005 (the background is a collage of various railroad elements)
The radiator logo of the Lanchester is illegible btw, just shadows, hence the problem IDing.

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah, Lanchester, of course - forgot about that one! Great stuff Evan, and Palletone.
The Mossie is looking good, but see if you can deepen the canopy if possible. It's one of the most difficult aircraft to draw or paint, especially the transition of the fuselage into, and out of, the canopy, so you've done well on this one.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2012)

Cheers Terry!


----------



## woljags (Jul 10, 2012)

its coming along nicely Evan,the hubcaps have a large L with very light speed wings at the top,if i can find some i have kicking around i'll post a pic,do you want a close up of the grill badge


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2012)

A4K said:


> Mate, thank you so much! I cannot tell you how much I apreciate that advice and support.
> (and with the work you've shown here so far, no wonder you haven't looked back)
> 
> Will get a portfolio of my work happening, maybe start a thread here aswell. As for the Ferrari mag - you name the car, I'll give it a go!
> ...



Very close to the 38 Business Coupe my dad had!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice work Evan! Congrats on the decision, wish you all the best.


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

Bob - thanks mate, any such pics would be greatly appreciated. The details you mentioned aren't really visible in the photo I'm working from.

Chris, that's a great looking car. Not a car nut generally, but these classics really are beautiful...

Hugh, many thanks mate!


----------



## woljags (Jul 11, 2012)

ok mate i will go through my pics and post them here for you


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool cheers mate, just when you have time (as much of a joke as that may sound!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you on your new career path Evan, Very best of luck to you man....


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks mate! Will be alot of work for sure!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2012)

Congrats on the decision! Now use the internet, use your contacts, use your feet. Use the Joan Rivers model for success - "I'll do anything as long as I'm paid"!

I'm envious!


----------



## Erich (Jul 11, 2012)

Evan soften out the left headlight, fender and the rest of the left tire. yes Ivett's thoughts are like mine as to the train and the far right tree, lighten the edges to fade out and perfceto !

nice train rendition by the way .......... strong and powerful


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Wish you the best of luck Evan, I'm sure that you'll do well! :thumrbright:

Btw, how much to wrestle that NOHAB diesel out of your hands, my dad would loooove that one!


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheers guys for the well wishes and advice! Will do as you suggested Erich (thanks mate!)

Jan,the NOHAB is long gone sorry, this is a photo of a poor print of it. Would gladly do another NOHAB though if you're interested, love them!

Pic up tomorrrow of Lanchester progress, artificial light shots look terrible.


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2012)

Yesterday's and this mornings progress. 
Small changes in various areas, getting the details right 'as per the photo' before adapting it to look right 'as a picture'.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2012)

Jesus man....that IS GOOD!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2012)

So do we! One of my dads and my favourite diesels! Also have a soft spot for that taigatrommel(?).....this side of F's, E's, SD's, GP's etc., etc...


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Wayne! ..and Jan, anything you want mate! Did enjoy drawing the NOHAB, trains are so full of details!

The basic sketch done as per the photo, now to fine tune it and play with the shadows and background...
(Excuse the poor pic, late afternoon light. Will take a better one tomorrow morning)


----------



## Erich (Jul 12, 2012)

oh Evan evan evan ................. just kidding friend but now that you have hard edges on your left fender/light/tire apply the rest softly and let it fade out ....... to the side, some landscape on the right side of the pic but SOFT let the car do it's thing by being the showpiece that it is ...... maybe just one small bush or something to the right side or in this case as you loook at the car on the left but not close to the vehicle.

in any case be behind your artwork totally fielding in art is tough and competitive you have to sell it, and much is being almost part of your mediums literally. am not sure how you will showcase your work and get it out there to the public but explore the numerous possibilities, remember you are the new kid on the block - and unknown................ you have the talent so even when things look bleak remain positive.


----------



## A4K (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Erich! Will do what you recommended on the car, and will do my best with the career!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2012)

Superb work so far Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Hugh!

Better pic, taken in this morning's (overcast) light (-the heat wave has finally broken thank God!)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2012)

That's looking superb Evan, and I like the way you've captured the detail of the'RAC' and 'AA' badges


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers Terry! I have a passion for details (hence my inability to finish model aircraft  )

Playing with various details, the stage I call 'the danger zone'. Too easy to go overboard and ruin it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well then Evan, mate....
Let me put you up for your first commission then, a new NOHAB diesel for my dad! 8) 

Love the car!


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers mate! Will send you a PM.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2012)

With Terry...SUPERB!


----------



## Erich (Jul 13, 2012)

Evan

have you played around in the past with completing the background first and then finishing up with the central piece ? it takes a bit of getting use to but makes for sometimes a very interesting completed work .........


----------



## woljags (Jul 13, 2012)

thats looking better and better,the door handles on the real things are art-deco with lines running down the handles,i at work again over the weekend and have some new ones in stock so i will take a couple of pics[i'm still trying to go through my pics for the ones of the badges],remind me if i don't do it soon and if you want any other classics to draw


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 13, 2012)

God Almighty you guys have awesome talent.


----------



## A4K (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Wayne, Erich, Bob and Matt!

Erich, only once (a painting). Due to the nature of the background it was easier to paint it that way. Never tried it in a sketch though yet...

Bob, that would be brilliant mate, thanks! 

Today's progress and news: 

Played with the background shading on the Lanchester, and although 'just like the photo' as Ivett said, the gloss finish effect was lost (her favourite part of the sketch).
Rubbed out the shading, and asked her opinion again - the effect was back. So trading off a little realism for 'hit effect'.
Various small details being reworked, pic up when done.

Sent photos of some of work to my dad too. He showed them to a small local gallery, and they're interested! Small place, but a start 

That in mind, how would you guys recommend sending paintings and sketches by post? I'm guessing well wrapped and reinforced, and by courier post not standard?

Cheers in advance,
Evan


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 14, 2012)

now THAT is looking fab. 
Sketches - only one way to go, rolled up in a strong cardboard tube with a "do not bend, I will track you down and kill you" sticker. Unless you're sending them framed?


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Matt! 

Would you protect it with a tissue type paper layer before rolling? I spray my sketches with 3-5 thin coats of hairspray to protect against smudging, but want to be extra certain. 

When giving a sketch in person I always place it flat between two larger pieces of thick cardboard (usually cut from old supermarket boxes) with a tissue sheet protecting the drawing itself and held together with 2 rubber bands. Strong and stable. Posting them is a new kettle of fish for me however...

Part of the gallery (in Ireland) is set in restored 1700's stables, very picturesque surroundings for the paintings apparently. Completely secured against the elements as any modern building I'm reassured.
The one risk is it is a private gallery and (as yet) uninsured, so will scan everything as Matt previously suggested and if worst comes to the worst can sell copies from the scans.

Btw, Matt, do they have to be scanned or is it enough if they are professionally photographed? A mate photographed most of my previous stuff a few years ago, which I have on file. (She's a very good photographer - I'm not!)


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 14, 2012)

Adding the tissue paper certainly wouldn't hurt, and perhaps it's best to be on the safe side. As for sending flat, I'd really try to avoid that if at all possible - If you _have_ to send flat, just make sure that the size of the cardboard is way bigger than your drawing, so if the edges do get bashed/curled over, there's no harm done.

Not sure about drawings, but I know that if you have paintings and you are selling prints, a photographer is normally the way to go. Try a scanner as the light is more uniform across the entire image.

Have one concern though, the gallery has no insurance? That's *unusual* to say the least.. and something I wouldnt be too happy with if it was my paintings up on their walls. Did they say why?


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2012)

Cheers for the advice Matt!

The 'scans' you've seen here are actually examples of my terrible photography with a cheap digital camera!  
Ivett wants to scan my stuff at her work, which should be much more professional.

Yeah, the gallery is a bit of a concern for me too. The owner is a painter who displays and sells her own work there, no idea why she hasn't insured it. Might be selective with what I display there.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I edited my post afterwards, half asleep today! -Scanning is the way to go mate


----------



## A4K (Jul 14, 2012)

Beauty, cheers mate!

Got about a million other questions for you guys yet...hope ya's don't mind!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 14, 2012)

Some comic relief to contrast Evans superb work!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jul 14, 2012)

Evan your paper is acid-free correct ? my old college dayz stuff sadly has too a yellow background but this is all we had, some pretty crap paper in different thickness's...................guess laughingly we could call it nice patina.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a very good point Erich. 
Always try to use acid-free paper for any original pencil sketch work, and if having pencil or full-colour work reproduced as prints, specify acid-free paper, and UV - stable inks. Also, when a pencil sketch is complete, spray it with a coat or two of fixer, available in aerosol cans from art shops. This will prevent smudging and also staining, from finger marks etc, and offers a degree of UV protection to minimize fading over time.


----------



## A4K (Jul 15, 2012)

Beauty, cheers Erich and Terry! (and nice P-40 in a hangar Bill!  )

To be honest this paper block dosen't specify, although some of my other (painting) blocks do.

Actually thinking of changing sketching blocks after this in any case, earlier more expensive blocks were much nicer to work on. Will make sure the next is acid free (thanks for the heads up!). 

Terry, would that fixer be more effective than the hairspray I've used so far? Has proved effective enough in my experience.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Evan. It's titled "the P-40 that ate the airport"!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2012)

Bill.....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2012)

Evan - generally, yes. Hairspray works, insofar as it 'fixes' the image by coating a protective layer - afterall, hairspray is basically lacquer - but a proper pencil/charcoal artwork fixer will provide more protection against UV. Also, with hairspray, there is a possibility of discolouration after a period of time, more so if the hairspray contains a perfume.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 15, 2012)

Couldn't help myself Wayne...


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2012)

Ah, good point Terry, cheers! Will definitely change both paper and fixer then...

Bill, that's actually quite an ability to capture the essence of an subject in a few simple strokes!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Evan, I have a little cartridge sumi brush pen I dabble with.


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2012)

Get some pics up here more often then Bill! 

As for me, here's the latest on the Lanchester.... 

Still not entirely happy with it, but it's now at that stage where 'the more I do, the worse it'll get' if you know what I mean. 
(Already overworked and ruined a couple of areas -dammit.)

Please do point out any obvious weakpoints or areas that could be improved a little though.

Cheers!


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2012)

Evan be subtle ......

if background trees, buildings are out of the question then continue with your road cobbles but obviously do not overdue it, put another 2 areas on the right side of the vehicle, always in odds never in even numbers .............you could put an area off to the right as well ...... corner street and lamp-post as a thought or . . . . ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Love the car Evan! Reminds me a bit of the old classic car ads you could get...


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2012)

That's nice Jan! Love the old rail and aircraft ads in that style too.

Erich, cheers mate! 
I want the car to be the focus here (like the Ford sketch), the background to be minimal and to compliment only. Hence the 'hint' of a cobbled street only.

That said, not happy with the sketch as it is, and it will be changed again. (Looked better to me in the second to last photo to be honest.)
Will keep playin with yours, Ivett's and my own ideas on a scrap sketch, then carry them over to the proper sketch when 'right'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers Hugh!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2012)

Love the Lanchester Andy. Maybe another , very soft, hint of cobbles, on a line 6 o clock from the centre of the rear axle, joining at 9 o clock from the rear tip of the front mudguard, where it joins the sill. Perhaps one, or maybe two, very discreet leaves, something like Maple leaves, upturned and curled on the cobbles also?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent work Evan!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe some lettering.


A4K said:


> Get some pics up here more often then Bill!
> 
> 
> Please do point out any obvious weakpoints or areas that could be improved a little though.
> View attachment 206520



Let's see, weakpoints...... weakpoints....................... I'm lookin! still lookin................... nope.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 16, 2012)

I know a weak point........it's not on my wall!


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers Terry, Aaron, Bill and Jan! 

Thanks Terry, that's closer to what I was thinking, just couldn't get the effect/ balance right yet... the idea being to 'anchor' the car at the rear wheel, the nose appearing to come out of the picture at you.

Will work on a scrap drawing today to see what looks right, then make changes acordingly. The original has taken a battering over the last couple of days.

Cheers agin for the comments and advice guys!


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Slight update, and morning light pic....

Cobbles lightened a little and 'almost' final renderings done to the car itself... what are your opinions ? 

Background/ surroundings still TBD, playing round with everyone's ideas on a test sketch.

...speaking of which, Bill: what did you mean by lettering? My dad suggested writing the name of the car (and owner - which I rejected) on the sketch. 
I have done this once on a Lohner L98 Moped sketch I did for the wife of the last company owner, but noone seems to like it much. Not sure if because of the writing, subject, or my rendering. Maybe that one needed a Viennese cobbled road around it...

Note: yes, screwed up the front wheel on the Lohner a little, sadly - regretted every time I look at it. (Photo of my print here)
Bent number plate, dirt marks, and non standard positioning of horn on right side are all correct for her personal moped however.

Also: writing is actually straight, camera lens always distorts the pictures (and 'serie' is correct - it's Deutsch!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2012)

pretty hard to fault, not an expert in this art field I'm afraid, but it's bloody good work as far as i'm concerned...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 17, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Some comic relief to contrast Evans superb work!!!!!



This is actually better than some things I've seen in art museums!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2012)

It's looking good Evan. Regarding the name of the car/title. Details as required or desired can be written on the back of the paper, and signed (creates provenance), but any title would be better when framed, as a separate 'title card', within its own 'aperture' cut into the framing mat card, or perhaps mounted on the card, below the picture, centralised. A further card can be attached to the rear of the frame, in the style of the 'title card', to which further details can be added below the main text, such as details of type, year of production (of car), date of drawing, artist details etc, and can also be signed if desired.
Looking forward to seeing the progression with the added soft detail.


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers Wayne and Terry, much appreciated!

Terry, thanks, my thoughts exactly re the seperate card in the frame instead of on the picture. My dad didn't like the idea, but I don't intend making the 'Lohner mistake' again...

Been playing with ideas, most likely version below. Beauty is, it combines atleast one of everyone's suggestions  Let me know what you think.

Spent the last 2 hours studying ornate lamp posts too, some ideas below. Thinking a straight pole with basic Victorian details.


----------



## Erich (Jul 17, 2012)

Evan great sketches the more the better bud............... must be the teacher type in me but; like the post but make it smaller on the finished work, maybe something at the base that appears lateral to go with some cobbles/street on the other side of the vehicle, like a curb-street corner or whatever fancies in your mind..... in fact continue the cobble appeal by the curb and just a few for accent but in odd numbers.....


----------



## A4K (Jul 17, 2012)

Beauty, cheers Erich!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting there Evan. I agree with Erich re the lamp post. And perhaps move it 'back' a bit, and bring it central, between the radiator grille and the windscreen. As it's positioned now, it's overpowering the main subject, and looks 'lost'. By moving it 'back' in perspective, and towards the central area, with the horizontal line of part of a kerb at it's base, will create depth to the overall scene, and emphasis the main subject, bringing the latter 'out of the frame' to the viewer, with an almost 3D effect.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheers Terry, will play around with the idea today. Added a small section of metal fence last night and Ivett said it looked better too, post the updates later.


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Alot of idea testing again, these are the best 3 versions (esp. the last IMO, 2nd in Ivett's). 

The effect of the lamp post reduced in size didn't look right to me, no matter where or how placed. More effective was the simple removal of the original lamp head and fading out the post around car top height.
Version here was the last, testing a hanging lamp head idea, fading out with uppermost portions not to be drawn. (Nor horizontal rail in centre of fence)

(since posting, just had acouple more ideas with the lamp...hmmm get back to yas on those) 

If I go the chain fence idea, the pillar and chains will be slightly lighter than the car, the bush and paving much lighter again, just one or two leaves and cobbles highlighted for effect.

Your thoughts please!


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 18, 2012)

might be a balance thing, but I deffo prefer the last two over the tall lampost.


Here's one I did _relatively_ recently which ended up as a t-shirt


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 18, 2012)

same kinda thang


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2012)

Cheers Matt, me too. In my heart of hearts I'd still rather leave her straight to be honest. 

Reason: whatever of my inadequate photography skills, the Lanchester is centrally placed on the paper. Anything to the right pulls the drawing in that direction, which goes against my 'portrait mentality' of leaving more breathing space around the front of a person or object than behind. 
Will post a new pic in the morning of latest version of original, and see if we can reach a final decision on it.


And great Chargers Matt! That '68 looks VERY mean indeed! (Are they also CG? They look like pen and ink sketches)


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 18, 2012)

Y'know what? I think you _should_ just leave it 'as is' - the drawing is of top quality and (its just like, my opinion dude) it completely and utterly stands up on its own. I dont think you need a background, I used to keep adding to stuff and fill in spaces, but sometimes its better to leave it. If I had commissioned that, I'd be over the moon with it.     

Cheers matey, god no,.. without a computer to help I'd be screwed! So yep, all CG with special materials, lighting, and I went over the body and roughened it up so it catches the light in that way. My old boss used to send me pictures he found all over the place, magazines, on-line (yadda yadda), and would say "can you do that?" so I would spend most of my time working on techniques in 3d to accomplish whatever happen to fall through my inbox that morning! You name it, sketch/ art deco/pop art/ acrylic paint (etc etc) was good fun at the time 

Here's a couple of examples of making my 3d package do what it _wasnt _made for!


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 18, 2012)

..this was fun to do, a graphic novel based on a Ferrari 360 for a mate of mine (that's his girlfriend, Chrissy) ended up as a massive 79" canvas and put on the garage wall!


----------



## Erich (Jul 18, 2012)

Evan actually the lamp post balances the vehicle out, otherwise you have too much blank space to the right, as I said earlier the simpler the better and in fact you will have two compositions by doing so but not deterring the effects of the wonderful auto .................. obviously it's your call friend.

crap wish I could post some of my junk on the site to show instead of just verbally rattling ...........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2012)

some very fine work...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 18, 2012)

You guys have got talent.


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheers guys, much appreciated!

Matt, thanks!! Some more great work there too, especially the French rally, Ducati, and 'Chrissy' pieces (particularly the 3D effect of the Ducati though!)

Erich, thanks too mate! And I do hear ya...

Have posted a pic of current status of original, larger than the paper to show exactly what we're playing with (although the 'lost' effect isn't as obvious 'in the flesh' as it is here, even when using US watercolourist Philip Jamison's method of checking composition - mounting the picture on the easel and viewing in reverse from a distance by way of a mirror)

I think part of the problem is the stark whiteness of the paper itself, heightening the contrast between light and dark areas. The '34 Ford for example looks better as it's a little larger, and the paper has the more usual very faint hue to it, creating a warmer and more subtle effect.
I think this is the reason I've never liked the copies made from my work either, printed as they usually were on straight white paper.

But what to do with this one... still playing with ideas. 

Pic attached of one lamp post idea as suggested by Erich and Terry. Curb should be lower (IMO), maybe in line with centre of smaller lamp (but not touching), composition moved down accordingly, and lamp head remaining at car top height.
Another idea is to carefully heighten the cobble effect a little at rear wheel, and make the signature a little larger and reposition it at number plate height, starting in line with (the car's) left indicator...
Or maybe I should just cut the bloody paper down to improve composition! 

Your further thoughts/ ideas please!


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's sorta what I meant re the lamp post... maybe better repositioned to the corner of the fence..?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Simply outstanding Evan, superb!


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey, thanks Jan! What do you prefer - background or not, and which?


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks kinda like a Will Eisner the Spirit layout with the lamp post, leaves you wondering what's around that corner. Ya know. Just IMO. Maybe something else besides a lamp post? Side of a bldg, a diner, something significant to the era. Even parked next to a DC-3 or other early airliner? Just throwin things out there. It's a cracker drawing.


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting point there, cheers Bill!


----------



## Erich (Jul 19, 2012)

Evan your vehicle is the center piece I will emphasize again the subtleness of the lamp/curb appeal on the right what I did note on the last page was appearance of dark shadows possibly papaer curl in the pic but gave me the look of the cobbles possibly being increased in the front of the right rear tire and going outward to the left towards the edge of the paper page..................do you see what I mean ? again soft edges and that increases more depth and still not taking away from the car image.


----------



## A4K (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheers Erich! 

I do know what you mean! Though there are paper curl shadows in there, there is also some shading and extended cobbles heading left, as I had the same idea! (great minds think alike eh?  )

Just to clarify though... would a lighter and simplified version of the lamp post arrangement still be the go, or enough to anchor the rear with the extended cobble/ shadow arrangement?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2012)

That's looking a lot better Evan. the lamp post being 'separated' from the fence works well, but I still think this should be moved slightly further to the left, and further back, showing space between the car and the kerb. This would then be the 'vanishing point' in the picture, providing depth, a sense of space, and perspective. The 'entry point' could be the cobbles, in the foreground, slightly to the rear area of the car, but not to the rear of the rear wheel, and again with space between cobble and car, which would then 'lead in' to the picture, across the car, to the vanishing point, and beyond, the senses create distance and spce. the car would then be emphasised, and almost 'jump' out of the frame.
Try making a mask cut-out, to place over the drawing. with the cut-out to the desired finished viewing area of the picture. This can be moved around to show the variations in the view, and will help to decide on final positions of any drawn additions. It will also dhow what the completed drawing will look like without the remaining area of paper as a distraction.


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers Terry! Earlier attempts in similar vein didn't work, but will try again taking new advice on board.

Interesting you use that cut out method - the watercolour artist I mentioned (Philip Jamison) also does that, especially for winter scapes.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 20, 2012)

I liked the bollards better and very feignt...


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Matt! Sorta like that idea myself.


A little light relief from the sketch...

In my soldering days, me and a mate used to make small sculptures for our colleagues from solder and solder wick during the quieter spells. 
Must have made atleast 50 or 60 different things, from religious symbols to appliance and car logos (including a Mercedes bonnet badge for a mate's Lada  ), small entwined hearts, a detailed water buffalo crossing a ford, and dolphin leaping out of the sea, etc...
Most common were spiders which were fun and fairly easy to make, smallest I think 1.5 cm, largest bigger than your hand to ward off wasps from a mate's fruit tree.

Pics here are of a fairly quick 'sort of' Zero, this is typical of the more basic stuff I did. The next post will be of the one spider I kept for myself, based on the Australian Huntsman spider.

Enjoy


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2012)

...And the Huntsman...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

The Huntsman is great!!! my wife glanced and thought it was real for a moment...


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2012)

A new species Wayne... 'Arachnida Metallica'  (and cheers!) 

...and back to the sketch - 3 more test shots, opinions please...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2012)

I like No.3 the lamp post in 1 sort of looks out of place/scale to me...


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2012)

Cheers Wayne, appreciate that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2012)

Cheers Dave!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Even though I like them all, 3 is my favorite, Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2012)

Tack Jan! That's three points for no.3 so far...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2012)

Three cheers for the wire art! That is so obviously a Zeke! And the spider is fantastic. Almost too real looking frankly.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2012)

That spider is scary!
back to the car sketch - I'm thinking maybe a combination of No.1 and No.3. The lamp pot is almost working, but needs to be slightly closer, but not as close the fence is. A bit difficult to explain, so I'll try to get a rough sketch done in the next day or so, and e-mail it to you, to show how I visualise it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2012)

To my eye, the issue with the lamp post is that the perspective doesn't work. The view on the car is downwards from slightly above head height so any view of a lamp post near or far, if it's on the same flat road surface as the car, would not have the top of the post visible. I'd suggest the fence detail but, as Erich says, very subdued. Great work either way!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey , thanks guys, really appreciate the comments!

Yep, the lamp post is a tricky bugger for me - too close and it's too tall and obvious, unless I lose the top and fade out the post. Further away and you get one extremely wide road which only exist in larger cities.
IMO the 2nd pic is the best lamp post version, not too close but not too far, a more 'realistic' feeling to my tastes. The bollard idea works in that it's low and close, yet there is breathing space between it and the car.

Main problem here though is in the planning. 
The NOHAB train for example was planned with a background from the start, it's simple form not being enough to carry it alone.
The Lanchester I thought had enough character to carry itself (like the Ford), my biggest mistake I think not drawing her larger, eliminating some of the excessive whiteness around it. I've since spent almost as much time trying to sort out a bloody background for it as I did on the car itself.

Btw, Ivett surprised me with some decent (acid free) sketch paper and the fix spray Terry mentioned in the weekend! (thanks for the heads up!) The Lanchester is the last sketch on this current pad thank God.
(Lesson learnt...yet again..: When it comes to materials, you get what you pay for. Do not sacrifice quality for savings...)

And Terry, would indeed appreciate that idea sketch, thanks mate! Itching to get this finished and move on...


----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2012)

Some pics...

1. Presents from Ivett 
2. Lanchester at present. Shading, extra cobbles added at rear wheel.
3. Lanchester idea - A4 size format heightens effect of car, repositioned signature adds a little balance. Possibly no extra details required in this format(?)
4. Idea sketch 1 for next project - 1961 Ferrari 250GT SWB California Spyder.
5. Idea sketch 2 - both Ivett and myself prefer this angle

A penny for your thoughts please re the Lanchester cropping idea (need not be cropped as much as here, this is simply to test the idea), or opinions on next steps to be taken if kept full size.
Also what yas think of the Ferrari ideas...

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Jul 23, 2012)

Cheers Andy! What d'ya reckon - full or reduced format on the Lanch' ?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2012)

Good stuff Evan, and I think full on the Lanchester, with signature lower. Sorry I haven't got the sketch done yet - hands too stiff to hold the darned pencil at the moment !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2012)

Good stuff Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Terry and Hugh! 
And thanks Terry, just when you can... started on the Ferrari in between. Come back to the Lanchester later with a fresh head.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2012)

I simply love it...

....Full size for me, the cropped cramps it a little I reckon!

both angles are potentially good....run with what you feel Evan go....2


----------



## A4K (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers Wayne! 

Full size it is then! (Ivett also said it looks more realistic with space around it)

Cheers too re the Ferrari ideas, have started on version 2. Pic up later when I've made some more progress.


----------



## A4K (Jul 25, 2012)

First pic of the Ferrari - not much to look at yet, but so it begins...

The Lanchester sketch heads to Ireland in 3 weeks, so still have some time to give thought to that background. Ideas still welcomed in between please.


----------



## A4K (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning's progress... next will be tomorrow, organising pics for the gallery now.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, that pic brings back memories!

When my father had a hobby shop, he hand painted something like that on the building. This is what it looked like 40 years later but you can see the resemblance.


----------



## A4K (Jul 25, 2012)

Even now can see that was good Chris! 

Almost the same car too - yours a 250 GTO. (Couldn't have told you that a week ago!  )


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks good Evan!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2012)

WOW! Looking very nice Evan. Can't wait to see it finished. Very cool.


----------



## A4K (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks Hugh and Aaron!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2012)

Another beaut on the way!


----------



## A4K (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheers Wayne, hope so!

Progress...radiator being modified, original has a number plate there which I don't want to include (that 'artistic license' thing...  )


----------



## A4K (Jul 27, 2012)

Sketch is suspended, nose dimensions are way off. 
Like alot of things in life, harder to notice when it's right under your nose - have to step back and view it from a distance to see it in it's true perspective...

New pic next week, a newer version Ferrari. This one to be finished later for Ivett who still likes it despite, and another one chalked up to experience for now.


----------



## paletteone (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a small acrylic sketch portraying twelve-victory ace Alex Vraciu on the day that he shot down six Japanese "Judy" dive bombers on June 19, 1944 during what came to be known as the "Marianas Turkey Shoot". I'd like to work this up to a larger size pastel piece. Will try and get to the colour version of the P-40 soon, just been very busy with other things.


----------



## A4K (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2012)

looks great!

You will have to point out whats wrong Evan, 'cause it looks pretty good from here...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheers Wayne, though the problem is in the height and width of the radiator grill, caused by not drawing the nose quite wide enough (why I don't like drawing cars nose to tail)

Have an idea to save it, but will devise a better method of ensuring correctness on future base sketches.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info Evan...still hard to fault it though.


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks mate! 
It's like aircraft though - we'd notice straight away if someone screwed up a Ta 152 fueslage detail...the Ferrari crowd would probably have picked this up pretty quick!

Hopefully you'll see a big difference if I can pull of the corrections, if not I'll start her again.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 31, 2012)

Aha! glad to see you've started on the Ferrari's mate, when you're done, email your scans over and I'll get them in the FOC magazine, like I mentioned a few weeks back... should pull in work for you.

You need to think about prices too as they'll need a "commissions start from £xxx" in the article.


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 31, 2012)

You could also consider the Fiat 500, as again, I've got links with the owners club mag, I've done a few covers for them and some bits and bobs, they owe me a favour


----------



## A4K (Jul 31, 2012)

Great, thanks Matt! Really appreciate it!  

At the moment just sorting final paintings for the gallery and upcoming festival that will take place there on Aug 12, should be back into the Spyder tomorrow though hopefully.
(Btw, did you notice the mistake with the radiator?)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Now, I'd have loved to have been there...!


----------



## A4K (Jul 31, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL pic Jan! When and where did that take place?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Think that it was in Odense Järnvägsmuseum 14 Augusti 2004...


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 31, 2012)

No worries 
...and nope! didnt spot any kind of mistake (then again I'm not obsessed with them!) they have to be accurate though otherwise you get the whole "that particular dimension of grill on the SWB didnt get manufactured until JULY 1961, thats a JUNE model"


----------



## A4K (Jul 31, 2012)

Exactly mate!  

Also a matter of pride in workmanship. Bloody important to me to not just do a general representation of something, but to make sure every detail that should be there, IS there and executed as realistically as possible.
(I love making people's jaws drop, as has occurred on a number of ocasssions  )

...And thanks Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2012)

Love those trains Jan....


----------



## gregpaterno (Jul 31, 2012)

While these aren't drawings, I still consider them works of art. I use a hobby laser cutter to create these out of 3/32" solid alder wood. Both are ~5" in the largest dimension, but I do create other smaller sizes. To make these requires the creation of vector art by hand based on multiple photos.

Link the the ww2aircraft.net album - I'll add more hi-res photos when I can.






A6M3 Zero





F4U Corsair

BTW, awesome art everyone!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow those are beauties. But how do you take them off the fridge without snapping a wing?


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2012)

Great work mate, and not only drawings are art! 
If you aren't already, I reckon you could sell those no trouble!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, love those magnets!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Totally cool! 8)


----------



## gregpaterno (Aug 1, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Wow those are beauties. But how do you take them off the fridge without snapping a wing?


 
Thanks. They are actually deceptively strong, and I try to align the grain to minimize weak spots. They can be handled with no problem. 

My original concept was to make larger planes out of aluminum, but the 400W industrial laser is a little more than the 40W hobby.


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2012)

Aluminium would be nice too, but can't beat wood...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool work!


----------



## mjb11800 (Aug 3, 2012)

Those are really nice Greg. A laser cutter, you lucky devil - I could do with one of those, I'm about to start inlaying on a guitar.

Found an old Ferrari 250gt California Spyder pic from le archives. I quite fancy one of those for a Sunday afternoon


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful work fellas!


----------



## A4K (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice Matt, and cheers Dave if you meant mine aswell!

Sent 15 paintings to Ireland on thursday to be presented in the previously mentioned gallery in time for a town festival - atleast that was the intended destination. 
Sent by courier company as decided it was safer than Hungarian post - BAD move. 
The courier company (TNT), charged a whopping 65 Euro to send a 1 kg box within 24 hours, but instead of sending to the town of 'Streete, Co. Westmeath, Ireland' sent it to a place called 'Street End' in England!!! 

Somebody finally read the bloody country it was intended for and they are redirecting them on to Ireland (according to the customer service girl). I asked 'which adress?' to be sure - the answer was 'I don't know, it's not in the system'... 
Come on people, if this is typical of the computer age, then lets go back to when people used to READ the bloody address written in big letters on a package!

My advice: BEWARE of sending by the TNT company, especially if items are important!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 4, 2012)

gregpaterno said:


> Thanks. They are actually deceptively strong, and I try to align the grain to minimize weak spots. They can be handled with no problem.
> 
> My original concept was to make larger planes out of aluminum, but the 400W industrial laser is a little more than the 40W hobby.


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2012)

Latest WIP... my aunty's birthday is coming up soon, and got a special request to paint a watercolour of the area she grew up in, Norfolk, England.

How it starts...

Pic 1. The main photo I'm working from. Composition to be varied a little for effect, and other elements of the countryside she loves to be added.
Pic 2. Initial light sketch.
Pic 3. Paper wet and stretched as much as possible to try and prevent wrinkling later.
Pic 4. Lighter colours washed in to get the feel of the piece, sign post and tree line detail started.
Pic 5. Sign post done, on to the field.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 5, 2012)

Do like those fridge magnets, would look good on the drinks fridge.

Even, know just how you feel, pay big bucks and get crap service, hope your package arrives safe. Also like the Aunt painting. Did you know that all of those town direction signs were removed during WWII to confuse the enemy should they have invaded Britain. Must have been one hell of a job putting them all back after the war.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2012)

That looks really good already Evan !


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers Vic and Wayne!

Interesting re the sign posts Vic! Had read about that happening on Guernsey island, local bobbies having to direct the Germans after the occupation. 
Must indeeed have been a hell of a job making sure they put the sign posts back in the right places!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great start Evan!


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers Jan! 

Hoping to catch my aunt's birthday on this one, so other projects delayed by about 3-4 days. Hope to start your NOHAB in about 2 weeks Jan, if that's ok?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anytime that suits you pal!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice start Evan!


----------



## A4K (Aug 5, 2012)

Cheers Hugh, and Jan!


----------



## A4K (Aug 14, 2012)

A (tentative) 'Done!'

'Norfolk Countryside', watercolour, 21 x 29.7 cm. 

Overworked the first version (as posted earlier) and ruined it - this is the second version, finished yesterday.
Even now fighting an urge to improve a couple of small areas, but trying not to!

Ivett loves it anyway, so hopefully my aunt will too. 

(Once again, excuse the shoddy photography. Will try and scan it tonight for a crisper and 'square' image)
Btw, the 'uneven' lettering is correct - the original signs have been repainted a few times and it shows!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic Evan!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 14, 2012)

That is rather nice now isn't it.


----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers Jan, Wayne, Hugh and Matt!

Made some very minor changes to the watercolour, Ivett didn't even notice the difference 

Scanned the Norfolk watercolour, the Lanchester and the 34 Ford yesterday - only the Ford came out any good. The others are too light, and details and colours were lost.
I either need to paint and draw darker/ in more intensive colours, or get my work professionally photographed.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Dzieki Wojtku!


----------



## A4K (Aug 15, 2012)

Small sketch I'm working on for my dad. 

The Venezuelen sailing ship 'Simon Bolivar', pencil, approx. 17 x 22 cm, depending on what I decide in the end.

Paper is wider than visible here, toying with the idea of bordering it with an intertwined rope motif, looped at the corners, but may just frame it as in this view.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 15, 2012)

Inspired by Roy Grinnell's fabulous portrait of Joe Foss, this is the progress so far on my own interpretation of the same subject. When I came across a great reference of a Wildcat, albeit in black white, I couldn't resist trying my own portrait of Joe. I wanted to portray Joe in the cockpit of his Wildcat with a tropical backdrop of, what else, Guadalcanal of course. Oil Pastel on Canson board.


----------



## A4K (Aug 16, 2012)

Great work mate!

Cheers Wojtek and Hugh!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2012)

well done both you Guys...!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice work here guys.


----------



## A4K (Aug 19, 2012)

Cheers Wayne and Andy!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the kind remarks gents! I re-worked the canopy frame as the rivets were incorrect. Started on the image of Joe as well with a pencil study to use as a model for the colour figure.


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work mate.


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2012)

My latest:

Two watercolours done at Siofok, Lake Balaton over the weekend. 
Both painted with water from the lake itself, sizes: 21 x 29.7 cm.

1. Siofok, looking west on the Lake
2. Siofok, looking north. 

In reality, the water was full of people (including myself most of the time) but they ruin the landscape IMO. 

Please excuse the usual shoddy photography too...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheers Hugh!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2012)

Not bad at all!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2012)

Good stuff gents.


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers Wojtek, Wayne and Andy!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 22, 2012)

Further progress on this one. This image was taken with a digital camera so the colour is different than the previous images (on the second scan I took just the canopy and spliced it back onto the first scan) which were scans, although both of those were different from each other as well (can't rely on Staples employees to do an accurate job). This image is closer to the original although not entirely accurate either. When I first saw this image I couldn't believe how different it was from the scanned image which is much more saturated. Once this project is complete I will have it scanned by a high end digital scanner.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks great mate.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing special, but did a simple rope and bead trim for the 'Simon Bolivar' ship drawing, final size 20 x 28 cm. Sets it off better I think.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice Evan!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 23, 2012)

I like what you did with the border on the ship drawing Evan, nice piece!


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers guys! 

Name plate and border were just out of my head so a little basic maybe, but I like the effect. Plan to try further nautical pieces and develop this idea further.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good guys!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 26, 2012)

This one is proving to be quite a challenge, lots of scraping and adding back in. This piece is not large so the face is quite small, making it very tricky, especially with the waxy nature of oil pastels. I've used colored pencil for very small areas. Just need to add the gunsight, step back from it, tweak it further if needed, and we'll see where to go from there.


----------



## paletteone (Aug 26, 2012)

For lovers of the Hawker Hurricane, and a serene, sunset as a backdrop, I have this print available as either a remarqued/signed edition or as just a signed edition. It is entitled "Lone Sentry" and is signed by DFC recipient, David Wilson Cairns, who flew with 250 squadron, RAF, in WWII. Very good value for original art (remarqued edition). Shown below are two samples. Please PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jayl (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's one I'm in the middle of, I know the tank looks strange but it's just the style of the bike. I haven't done much with trying to make chrome realistic with pencil so that was my main goal of this drawing.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wonderful work guys.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 26, 2012)

Great stuff gents.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow, excellent work...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2012)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## A4K (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, excellent work guys! 

Back from Ireland now, so will be continuing with my own stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2012)

What!!?? Been to Ireland and _NOT_ come to Glasgow for a visit!? That hurt!


----------



## A4K (Sep 3, 2012)

Would love to make it sometime Jan! Considering moving to Ireland, so a visit could well be on the cards.


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2012)

A couple of false starts on some drawings (not happy with them - both to be redone to my liking), so a different WIP: Ivett's birthday present.

Oil on canvas sheet, 29.7 x 41.5 cm. Original is an 11 x 11 cm photo from a box of tissues(!), I've trimmed half the street off to better focus on the dancers.

Finishing the cobbles shortly, then starting on Jan's NOHAB GM Di 3. White areas to be painted here when the black has cured.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Evan!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## A4K (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers guys!

Cobble outlines done, NoHAB started. Soldering tomorrow for a bit of much needed dosh. Pics up Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 13, 2012)

F*ck!! That's fantastic Evan!


----------



## A4K (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheers Jan! 

No new progress, got more soldering work. Back into these in the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 14, 2012)

Work is work go for it, Evan!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Oct 12, 2012)

My latest...

'Tango' (oil on sheet canvas, 29.7 x 41.5 cm)

NoHAB GM Di.3 (pencil, 18 x 25.5 cm), commission job for our Swettish friend 


On the drawing board and easel:

-new Ferrari 250 GT SWB sketch,
-larger version of the 'Tango' painting (50 x 70 cm) - the other has found a buyer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey, thanks Hugh!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bl**dy awesome Evan!


----------



## A4K (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers guys, and hope it's what you had in mind Jan! (Sent you an e-mail btw)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

Great work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2012)

Cheers Wayne!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Might have to make you draw an NSB 'in action' one! Superb work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheers Jan! 
If I understand right, I'll hang onto this then and do you another one. Send me a photo of what you'd like (to my e-mail address) and I'll get onto it after the current projects.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Aye pal...

I'll have a wee looksie!


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 31, 2012)

Some cracking artworks so far peoples, makes me feel like a doodler who's lost most of his doodles..
Managed to find a few scanable pics, although I only found one of my books; of mostly unfinished bike sketches...



















Done in 2D, life size,, nuts bolts and all in AutoCAD2000 I have since then, lost the '.cwg' backup of it, a 'major bummer' (who is he anyways?! lol). 
Also the reverse side which can faintly be seen thriough the printout, has the fairingless pic of my virtual 'otto/poppet' valveless rearwards exhausting 4 stroke creation - yeah those exhaust are megaphoned (almost like a two stoke), complete with engine and those parts that were hidden behind the fairing. 
Pity I won't actually get to make it, perhaps one day though, I'll get far enough to make a 'test' replacement single cylinder head to see if my theories work..


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2012)

_Awesome!!_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## paletteone (Oct 31, 2012)

I like your locomotive Evan. Razor1uk, I like your sketches of the bikes, very interesting. Those Japanese designed superbikes are very cool!

It's been a while since I posted something, here's some artwork, nothing new, just work that I haven't previously posted. 

First one is a depiction of the Enola Gay, entitled Warpaint, as it's being prepped on Tinian for it's top secret mission in 1945. This painting is based on a photo that depicted a couple of ground crew repainting the tail of a B-29. I really liked the composition so I used it as the basis for a depiction of the Enola Gay. The Enola Gay is being modified for it's top secret mission to drop the atomic bomb. On August 1 it was given the circle R tail markings of the 6th Bomb Group as a security measure to avoid mis-identification with actual 6th Bomb Group aircraft and to confuse the enemy. More info on the Enola Gay can be found in this link.
The Enola Gay

Second one is a depiction of the Canadian Warplane Heritage Lancaster, one of only 2 flying examples in the world. The CWH Museum has dedicated its Mynarski Memorial Lancaster to the memory of Pilot Officer Andrew Charles Mynarski, VC, of 419 (Moose) Squadron, 6 (RCAF) Group. Mynarski won 6 Group's only Victoria Cross, the Commonwealth's highest award for gallantry in battle. On the night of 12/13 June 1944, his Lancaster X was shot down by a Luftwafffe night fighter. As the bomber plunged earthwards, Mynarski, his flying clothing afire, tried in vain to free his trapped rear gunner from the jammed rear turret. Miraculously, the gunner lived to relate the story of Mynarski's bravery. Unfortunately, Mynarski died from his severe burns. 

Third and Fourth are a couple of profiles that I rendered digitally with Adobe Illustrator. I've always wanted to do these for books or magazines, but there is a large volume of this type of work already being produced by a lot of talented artists.

The fifth is a small acrylic of a Hurricane on approach, flaps down.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2012)

Great work Razor' and Nathan! 

Finished my first 'Prancing Horse' the other day (Ferrari 250 GT), pic up when light conditions better.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## paletteone (Nov 5, 2012)

Here's something that takes me back to some automotive work. A bit of a looser portrayal of the great Gilles Villeneuve. With Gilles I always think it important to somehow have some sense of movement and intensity, in this case the contrast and bold streaks of color. Acrylic on canvas, 40" x 30".


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 5, 2012)

Excellent work.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

_Niiiice!_ My alltime favourite and the best looking of all Ferrari's F1 cars, the 312T5 (the T4 was similar wasn't it), the 312T from '75 is my second favourite... 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## razor1uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Quality  work there palateone  love the sence of speed in the Ferrari 8)
The only time I really painted anything was for my art exam, that and a load of citadel minatures; space marines, tau, and half of my still waiting chaos blood bowl team.


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice, Nathan!

A Fiat 500 joined my 'done' list today (pencil, 21 x 29.7 cm). Try and get pics up soon when light allows (of the Ferrari too!)


----------



## paletteone (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks all for your kind comments!



Lucky13 said:


> _Niiiice!_ My alltime favourite and the best looking of all Ferrari's F1 cars, the 312T5 (the T4 was similar wasn't it), the 312T from '75 is my second favourite... 8)



Yes, the 312 T4 T5 were similar, although personally I prefer the 126CK, especially the CK2 which I would also like to portray at some point in time.



A4K said:


> Nice, Nathan!
> 
> A Fiat 500 joined my 'done' list today (pencil, 21 x 29.7 cm). Try and get pics up soon when light allows (of the Ferrari too!)



It just occurred to me Evan, are you referring to "me" when you say 'Nathan'? Just call me Norb.

Here's another one from a few years back, one of my favourites, the 'Pony' cars. Acrylic on board, 28.25" x 12.75"


----------



## A4K (Nov 7, 2012)

Great work Norb! Like the one in the background especially.

And yeah, I meant you! I thought I read 'Nathan' on one of your paintings (sorry!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, that's some fine work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## A4K (Nov 8, 2012)

Light conditions still not the best, but finally took some rough pics of my latest:

-Ferrari 250 GT SWB California Spyder (Pencil, 21 x 29.7 cm)
-FIAT 500 (Pencil, 21 x 29.7 cm)

Excuse the usual shoddy photography, the lens 'eyeball' effect isn't obvious through the viewfinder - only notice when I upload here (dammit). 
Will try to post better pics later if poss.


----------



## paletteone (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice work Evan, I especially like the angle on the Fiat!


----------



## A4K (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheers mate! (Internet...  )

(Pictures look better in the flesh btw, look really grainy and uneven here)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful artwork Evan!


----------



## A4K (Nov 9, 2012)

Dzieki Wojtku, och tack Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 9, 2012)

They look pretty damn good as presented Evan...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## paletteone (Nov 10, 2012)

A couple of in-progress shots of a small acrylic colour study that will be the basis for a pastel. I had done the same scene previously this year in pencil. It depicts the Spitfire Mk Ia flown by Pilot Officer JC Dundas of No 609 Sqn, 1940.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2012)

Why not just develop the watercolour version? Should be a fine piece in itself when done!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2012)

look forward to the finished version!


----------



## paletteone (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Evan, it's an acrylic, although it does look like watercolour doesn't it. I like building up layers with thin watery washes before building on the opaque layers. I'd like to go ahead with a larger version of this, probably in pastel, my goal is to build a body of work in a consistent style and medium and pastel has worked for me with it's quick nature of working with, for me anyway. I just need more time, lol.


----------



## A4K (Nov 11, 2012)

...and it's a very effective medium, so keep at it! Like Wayne, looking forward to seeing this progress.

(Yeah, and really acrylic and not watercolour! You can see which paint medium I use the most! )


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks good so far! Looking forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## paletteone (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's an update with some atmospheric shading and tones added for some heightened subtlety. Will add some bombers in the background.


----------



## A4K (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice mate! 
I like it as it is actually, dosen't need the bombers IMO! (Though I have seen your earlier version of this with the bombers, and it did look good aswell)


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 15, 2012)

looks damn fine as is!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Get lost looking at it, almost like you're in a third Spitfire...


----------



## Erich (Nov 15, 2012)

looks like after I get back from my Hospital stay will have to go back through the last 15 pages, heck I may get bold and start posting some of my old pen/inks for a different flavor in fact once back in a months time am going to start it back up again, it has been tooooooooooooo long.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## paletteone (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! Here's the final sketch, now on to the final pastel, but only after I complete another project for someone else.


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2012)

Great work Norb!

Erich, hope you're alright man, looking forward to seeing your work too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

looks great.

ERICH, take care man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful! 

Hope that you're alright Erich, get well soon mate!
Looking forward to see your work!


----------



## A4K (Nov 29, 2012)

Just finished a steam locomotive as a commisssion for a mate. 
Pics up after christmas though - it's a surprise present for one of his modelling customers, who might possibly check out the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2012)

Well from what I've see of your work Evan he wont be disappointed!


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Wayne, that is a huge compliment! 

Sent a photo of the sketch via e-mail to my mate, and he loves it... reckons his customer will be stoked! (excuse the steam-train pun )


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Heres a few pictures of pictures i drew . no scanner  
A DO 217M that i drew from a black and white picture the landing gear area was completely whited out in the pictures so i just faded it to nothing lol all in all im happy with it, drawing is freakin hard ! second is SS sniper from a photo i found from a sniper school in Germany. third is a portrait i had to draw in highschool art class ended up keeping it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2012)

_Awesome! _


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice work mate!

Like that girl's eyes. I always start with the eyes too when drawing animals or people. If the eyes don't look right, neither will the rest, no matter how well drawn.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow...there damn good!


----------



## sturmbock44 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! yep peoples and faces always are the hardest . I have another soldier i drew where his helmet blacked out his eyes , did a great job on everything just the face never looked right without the eyes! and its how the actual black and white picture was. ill post it too when i get a chance. i love to draw but usually find it too frustrating as i dont get the result i spent hours trying to get or find something is out of proportion rendering all your previous work useless.


----------



## A4K (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know if any artist ever is entirely satisfied with his work. I certainly aren't anyway, and am without a doubt my own worst critic. 
That isn't necessarily bad - I always say we can never improve if we think we've done something perfectly already. IMO it's the constant striving for 'perfection' that keeps the ball rolling (no matter the subject/ job) - things always seem to get boring or mundane when there's no challenge left.

Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## paletteone (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice work sturmbock44! Your sniper picture reminded me immediately of Charles Schreyvogel's "Breaking Through The Line". One of my favourite artists, along with Remington. Evan is right, it's a constant learning process, that's what keeps it interesting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice ones Jason! I tried portraits as well and gave up. _Very_ difficult to get a good likeness.


----------



## A4K (Dec 4, 2012)

Agreed Andy! Hardest subject for me too!  

Great painting Norb!


----------



## paletteone (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, Charles Schreyvogel was a master, a little lesser known than Remington, and left behind a ar smaller body of work, but his figures and action scenes were very strong! Try googling him, lots of eye candy in terms of great work!


----------



## A4K (Dec 4, 2012)

Will do, cheers for the heads up!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## A4K (Dec 13, 2012)

My latest, commission for a mate.

'Glory days' (Pencil, 19.3 x 28.2 cm).

Subjects are Magyar Légierő (Hungarian Air Force) MiG-21 BisAP, MiG-29UB, and Aero L-39ZO Albatross in formation over Taszar airbase. Much loved aircraft here, all since removed from service (around 2004).

For detail nuts like myself, this is slightly inaccurate, as per my mate's wishes ('you pays your money , you makes your choice'  ): 
MiG-29UB '29' actually became an attrition airframe still wearing it's original russian style paintscheme - she never flew in the later NATO schemes, 2nd version of which seen here.
Scene is a compilation of about 9 different photos too. I don't know if such a flight ever actually occurred at Taszár, or any other location.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2012)

But looking great Evan.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice work Evan!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow. I have to show that to my younger boy.


----------



## A4K (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheers Wojtek, Hugh and Matt! 
Not the best of photos (as always) but you get the impressssion.

Matt, need to photograph it better for my records, so if your son likes it drop us your e-mail address in a PM and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2012)

That is sweet Evan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great work Evan!


----------



## paletteone (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice work Evan, good composition!


----------



## A4K (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey thanks Wayne, Jan and Norb!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2012)

I still play the odd AviaQuiz style competitions and occasionally try to solve them by "drawing them out".

Unfortunately, most of the time I usually end up "inventing" a new aircraft.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2012)

Cool


----------



## paletteone (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree, that cartoon is really cool! Here's a portrait just completed as a commission for Christmas. It was commissioned by the person in the blue shirt for his parents! Acrylic on board, 15.25" x 20.25"


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice work guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2012)

Great work Graeme and Norb!!

Love painting on board myself, though prefer oils or tempera over acrylics.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 22, 2012)

As promised, here's the framed painting of the children's portrait. Also, a small acrylic of Lancs climbing out that I decided to frame up.


----------



## A4K (Dec 22, 2012)

Both look great mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2013)

Two of my latest:

- DRG 18 Steam locomotive 18 201 (pencil, 21 x 29.7 cm)
- Ferrari F12 Berlinetta (pencil, 20 x 28.7 cm)

The DRG 18 didn't work out as well as I wanted, would like to have further improved it had time allowed. (original picture was the recipient's HO train layout)

No better pics of either, but still have the Ferrari here, which I'm hoping to photograph properly following advice received from Terry (thanks again mate!)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2013)

Good stuff Evan, and you're welcome.


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2013)

Cheers again mate! 

Really hoping to improve the photography results, the originals always look alot better than they do here. Bloody frustrating...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice ones Evan!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oooh I'm going to have to throw up some pencil drawings!


----------



## A4K (Feb 5, 2013)

Please do mate, and cheers Hugh!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 6, 2013)

*PC Game War Thunder logo re-made with an Fw-190A-5 "Wurger"*












Link: FW-190_WT Logo_Large.png


----------



## A4K (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice one mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## paletteone (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is a pencil portrait of my wife. It was created for her parents in remembrance of Sara, who passed away on January 30, 2013. She will forever have a place in my heart. We enjoyed 22 years of togetherness in marriage and we have two wonderful children in whom a part of her will always live. I miss her terribly. They say that time heals all wounds and I hope that the pain of our loss will lessen with time. Rest in peace Sara.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicely done sir. As long as you remember someone and they still fill your heart with joy, they're never really gone.


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn, sorry to hear that Norb...  (was wondering why you weren't on recently). 
Prayers and well wishes for you and the whole family, and lovely sketch of course.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

Condolences to you and your family on your loss mate...the portrait takes on so much more significance now...RIP Sara...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicely done! Sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## paletteone (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for your kind words and understanding. She was diagnosed with breast cancer in August 2011. We had hoped for a better outcome but life is not in our own control and we need to rise above our circumstances at times of trial and just trust in God. Thanks again!


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2013)

Latest sketch and works in progress.

'The last flight' - Spitfire PR.19 PS888 on the last operational Spitfire sortie, 1.4.1954. (pencil, 24 x 32 cm)

Not the best photo, (not my strongpoint), but please point out anything that might improve it - very important!!!

In progress:

-MÁV V.43 Electric locomotive V43 1366 (watecolour, 21 x 29.7 cm)
-Tango 2 - larger version of previously painted scene (Oil, 50 x 70 cm)

Plus a shot of the workbench.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 9, 2013)

Some really good artwork being shared, supurb stuff  Thunbs up, back slapping, beer raising, gentlemanly nods to you etc. 
Myself have always had proportionality problems with drawing people -they either look like there leaning towards me or just plain odd or at worst, disfigured in various length ratios. The only time in the past my humanic doodles seemed proportionally ok, is when they were within Astartes Mk.V or Mk.VI power armour. (...from the Warhammer 40,000 fictional universe.)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2013)

Great work Evan!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good Evan.


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

nice work Evan you do good work!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2013)

With all here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2013)

That Tango one is awesome!


----------



## A4K (Apr 11, 2013)

Cheers guys, really appreciate it! 

Progress pics on the MÁV V43 and the new 'Tango'.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2013)

Amazingly nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2013)

Coming along great Evan!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

Wwwwwoooooowwwww... If I was an art collecter, I would pay money for that man.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't collect it but I would consider buying that one!


----------



## A4K (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, thanks guys! 

Arigatou Shinpachi -san, and the train is actually for a Japanese friend of mine in Tokyo.

This version of Tango is for my girlfriend, the first had a buyer before it was finished!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2013)

simply awesome Evan!


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheers Wayne!


----------



## Johnny Signor (Apr 26, 2013)

My art can be seen at this link , enjoy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Patches Photos by EMBLEMHUNTER | Photobucket
Johnny


----------



## A4K (Apr 26, 2013)

Great work mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## paletteone (Apr 30, 2013)

It's been a while since I last posted. I began a new job and have been trying to navigate life solo since my wife's passing almost 3 months ago. Here are a couple of pastels, Jim Morrison and Toronto Maple Leafs legend Wendel Clark. I'd like to get back to some aviation themed work soon, maybe do a large version of the Vraciu Hellcat and Dundas Spitfire, each of which I've posted preliminary sketches of in this thread last year.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 30, 2013)

Beegebus cluckingbell  thats some beautiful pastels you done there - the Morrison one has a very artistic 'presence'. Commiserations for your loss Paletteone.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!

My condolences on your wife's passing, that stinks.


----------



## A4K (May 1, 2013)

Great work as always Norb, was wondering how you've been handling. Really hope you're ok mate.

(I did a sketch of Jim Morrison on a cupboard door once btw , based on the same photograph. Lost since under a coat of paint in a flat renovation!  )


----------



## paletteone (May 1, 2013)

Hey, thanks guys!

Evan, it's a very unpredictable experience to be honest with you. Some days I feel great like not much has changed, except that Sara's not at home. All her clothes are still in the closet, and a lot of her is still around and unchanged. I'm grateful for having even met her and spent 22 years married to her. Sara's legacy will live on in our kids, Michael and Maddy. Other days I feel completely fed up and unmotivated. This job I'm at is only stop-gap, can't see being here much beyond a year (if I make it that far), I'm just so freakin' bored. I've been a graphic designer for 26 years and the pettiness of the everyday (especially in the business world) really wears thin sometimes. I'm thinking about going back to school to study for something more meaningful, perhaps the funeral services business, the girl who helped me with Sara's funeral was very helpful and inspiring, and she said that her job can be very rewarding.

Anyway, don't want to rant, thanks again, art is, and always has been, a good outlet for me.


----------



## A4K (May 1, 2013)

Not ranting at all Norb, and thankyou for your sincere reply. Do feel for ya mate.

Great to hear you can find an outlet through your art atleast, and no doubt the kids help you keep concentrating on the present -and future - too (speaking of which, best of luck with the work situ, whichever way you decide).

Never forget you've got mates here if ya need us.


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 5, 2013)

Just added some new patches to my link,
Patches Photos by EMBLEMHUNTER | Photobucket

Please note the photos of the leather patches in the Photobucket link are just a small sample of the thousands I've done in the 30 years I've been working with them, I have a vast archive of Official and Unofficial emblems of WW2 era emblems to work from or from a good clear color image you may want to send .

I specialize in USAAF/USN/USMC WW2 era flying unit types.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2013)

Some damn fine work mate....


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2013)

Agree with that!


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2013)

Yuppers


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2013)

Sure is, good on ya mate!

Just noticed on Norb's ice hockey pic the name 'Toronto maple 'leafs' '. That's a pretty bad grammar mistake! (1 leaf, 2 'leaves'...)


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2013)

Almost done on a mate's work truck.

Signed already, but some small touch ups yet, plus awaiting further details on the crane controls, not discernable from the background in the base photo.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2013)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (May 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Thats a fantastic piece of work Evan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2013)

I agree, well done!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (May 12, 2013)

Re-make of an old 1940's era squadron patch from a squadron I actually served in, VF-32 Swordsmen.


----------



## A4K (May 12, 2013)

Nice one mate, and thanks Wayne and Dave! Still awaiting details on the crane, pic up when complete.


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2013)

That's an awesome Emblem!


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2013)

Love the truck. You guys all have so much talent it truly is impressive.


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Matt, much appreciated!


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2013)

The 2 latest...

-Sztrada 92 MAN TGA 26.480 (Pencil, 16.8 x 24 cm) 
-MÁV V43, V43 1366. (Watercolour, 22 x 29.8 cm)

My mate asked me to add the missing A in the MAN logo, his having 'blown off in the wind' as he puts it  (seems not everything falls off the _back_ of a lorry...!)


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2013)

Lovely work Evan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

NICE!!

On a separate note, I don't supposed the girl friend dumped you and you want to part with Tango to help forget her???????


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2013)

Cheers Hugh and Dave! I will be making copies of the Tango painting when finished if you're interested mate.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

Thanks, I am indeed!


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2013)

Cool mate, give you a shout when it's done!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2013)

Those are just awesome Evan!


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2013)




----------



## A4K (May 31, 2013)

Cheers Wayne and dzieki Wojtku! Much appreciated.

(BTW - rails ahead of the V-43 look uneven, but it's just distortion of the camera lens - they're straight as a die in reality)


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Nice work Evan - I've missed out looking in here lately.


----------



## paletteone (Jun 12, 2013)

Haven't posted in a while. Here is a section of the pastel piece I had mentioned some time back. I will post the entire image when I've had the chance to scan the entire piece in sections and put it together because I have a very small flatbed scanner. The piece is on Canson Me-Teintes pastel paper, 25" x 19".


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## paletteone (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! Here's the entire image.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice Norb!

How good is your scanner for picking up detail btw? Haven't had much luck with them on my paintings and sketches.

'Tango II' is almost done, just want to touch up a couple of small details first. Pic up soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2013)

YES!


----------



## paletteone (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Here's the final image.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2013)

Very very nice Norb, good on ya mate!

Would appreciate knowing how you scanned it so nicely!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2013)

A4K said:


> Cheers guys, really appreciate it!
> 
> Progress pics on the MÁV V43 and the new 'Tango'.
> 
> ...


----------



## N4521U (Jun 16, 2013)

Paletteone I love those Hurri prints...... superb work!!!!!

Evan, now I know why you haven't any icons, it's just Right that you spend time with your art work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2013)

friggin' great man...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2013)

That's just beautiful!


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

far too many talented B'stards in here, feel all inadequate !

fantastic art work guy's


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2013)

I echo the post above.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice work, and more so for pastel.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers Dave, Bill and Karl! I really appreciate your comments! 

Finishing 'Tango II' today, pics up when done. (Thanks for the order too Bill! Will drop you and Dave a PM when I get the copies made)


----------



## A4K (Jun 18, 2013)

Almost there!

Still heaps of little things I would like to improve, but there ALWAYS is. (That's how we improve I reckon)
Now at what I call the 'Will anyone notice the difference?' stage...

Working on a cat sketch too, also in last touch up stage. Pic of that soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks great so far Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers Wayne and Hugh! 

Reworked the back of the guys leg, got the 'movement' back (Ivett rightly pointed out he looked wooden legged). 
Few more areas to touch up a little, then we're done.

As always, comments/ideas/ criticisms welcomed, 2 (or more) pairs of eyes are always better than one!


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 19, 2013)

rochie said:


> far too many talented B'stards in here...



Enjoying the talented work and varied subjects.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Cheers John!

Calling these DONE! 

-'Mircus', Tündi's cat (Pencil sketch, 21 x 29.7 cm)







- 'Tango II' (Oil on canvas, 50 x 70 cm)


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2013)

Nicely done Evan!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2013)

Tango II is just incredible!


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers Michael, Dave and Hugh! Much appreciated


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2013)

You do great work Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2013)

Dzieki Wojtku!


----------



## rochie (Jun 24, 2013)

incredible stuff Evan, well done my friend


----------



## A4K (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Karl, much appreciated!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

Love the Tango - get prints made of that Evan, and it'll sell thousands. It could well be the equivalent of that well-known Spitfire print, by a chap named Barry ?? (can't remember his Surname), which was probably the most sold aviation print ever. It could be your doorway to fame and fortune!


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Cheers Terry! 
It's not my original design unfortunately, so I can't claim full rights to it and sell it as such. It is based on an 11 x 11 cm photo on a box of paper tissues!  
I simply recomposed it, cutting 30 % of the street out of the picture to focus on the dancers better, and painted it, 700 % larger than the original photo ('Tango I' at 400 %)

I am looking to get prints done this week for Dave and Bill, so if anyone else would like a copy too, let me know! 

Cheers again everyone for the kind words!
Evan


----------



## paletteone (Jul 21, 2013)

Evan, I like the cat. I find that commissions for pets are always really appreciated by the owners.

Here's a couple of "in-progress" shots of the Hellcat piece which is being rendered with oil pastels. Again, it was scanned on a small scanner so I always have to tile and piece the images together in photoshop and it can be a pain in the behind. One shot has the Hellcat from my acrylic sketch placed. As I did in the Spitfire piece, I placed it to help give me some perspective while progressing with the piece as a whole.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## A4K (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice one Norb, should be sweet when done!

Handed over the truck and cat sketches in the weekend when we moved our stuff to storage, owners loved them! 

Norb and co, please tell me how the hell you guys scan your work so the details come out!!! Have had the tango painting professionally photographed and taken it to a number of laser copy shops for printing, but so far NO-ONE is able to bring the details out, or get the contrast right... even with photoshop! Is it so difficult, even with professional equipment???


----------



## paletteone (Jul 22, 2013)

Evan, I used a "Snapscan e50" flatbed scanner. If you google it you can find a description and photo. Ebay will have some on there for sale I'm sure. The scan area of that scanner can only scan an image area of approximately 8.5 x 11, but the resolution is 300dpi and 100% dimension size of whatever you're scanning, so you're getting a high res scan which will show the details clearly. The only drawback is that you have to scan your artwork in pieces by moving it across the scan area after each scan in rider to get the entire artwork scanned if the artwork is larger than 8.5 x 11. In my case the final pastel is 25" x 19" so I need to scan it in 8 pieces and then piece it together in photoshop, being careful to match up the pieces, much like putting together a puzzle. The costs are very high to find a pro to do it on a drum scanner, or a very large flatbed scanner. I included a "piece" of my pastel just to give you a look at one section. I hope that helps you a bit.


----------



## A4K (Jul 22, 2013)

Brilliant Norb, thank you! May well go that road, as they say: 'if you want it done right, do it yourself'...

Very impressive pencil work by the way - simple long single lines. A good friend draws like that too. I build up forms in multiple short sketchy strokes, if you know what I mean.


----------



## GregP (Jul 22, 2013)

Here'one of mine:







Oops! Forgot about all the stuff outside the picture envelope! Ah well, the pic is the part with the light purple around it and the P-51 image is Steve Hinton's P-51D "Wee Willy." 

Copyright Greg Pascal 2012.

Don't go commercial with it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## GregP (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks VB!
'
It's the first time I have ever posted it. Copyright ME, but anyone can use it for personal reasons, not commercial.


----------



## paletteone (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's another update with more background and the Hellcat started. It's a lot of layering and burnishing with the stomps, and cutting of stencils.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2013)

That looks really sharp, well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2013)

Good work guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that, just gonna get better!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 3, 2013)

Got a start on the cockpit and added deeper and darker tones into the shadow side of the Hellcat. I'll have to clean up some of the panel lines again after adding in the darker tones. Overall, the colours here always appear more saturated than they actually are on my original, even when I adjust them to compensate in photoshop, don't know why.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)

looks Bl**dy good!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2013)

Excellent work so far!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 7, 2013)

This one is essentially finished!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2013)

Really nice work there!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2013)

Brilliant work man...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't draw, but I do design wargame simulations which often requires "electronic rendering" of existing images, often for no better reason than to get around copywrite issues. Maps, counter design and counter images are usually what i do. Havent had much opportunity this past couple of years, but I could dig out some "modified images of ships and aircraft if people would like to see.

im a bit embarrassed to show this stuff. i dont consider it to be art as such, more technical application, but some of it might be interesting.


----------



## paletteone (Sep 16, 2013)

Urban "Ben" Drew was famous for flying his P-51 Mustang "Detroit Miss" in the ETO during WWII. After completion of his European tour, Drew served with the 413th Fighter Squadron, 414th Fighter Group, flying P-47N-5s from Iwo Jima. I have chosen to depict his "Jug" being serviced on Iwo Jima in 1945. On another forum it was mentioned that Ben himself said that the aircraft was named "Miss Detroit", not "Detroit Miss II" which I originally thought. I'll most likely add some little tidbits of detail such as tools and things in the foreground. I will portray this same scene in oil pastel as well.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2013)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2013)

I wish I had a real talent beyond irritating women.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2013)

That Jaguar is sick!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## paletteone (Oct 22, 2013)

I treated myself to Roy Grinnell's coffee-table book of his artwork, most of which is aviation. It's a beauty. He also did a remarque for me of Saburo Saki's A5M Claude, in addition to personalizing the book and throwing in some art cards and a signed print of the colour version of Sakai entitled "Score One for Sakai", from which he based his remarque drawing. Here's also a couple of images from his book. Enjoy!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, his drawing technique is phenomenal.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2013)

That is superb work!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2013)

I collect a lot of aviation art books and used to copy sketches into a book I made in a book binding class. Here's a couple of'em.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2013)

Nicely done Bill!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice work Bill!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2013)

Excellent stuff Bill!


----------



## paletteone (Nov 28, 2013)

I've got a comprehensive linear worked out for my "Miss Detroit" piece. I addressed the problem of the foreground barrel by removing it and creating a much more interesting scene involving ground crew. I sourced some reference images from various sources, including taking a picture of my son posing for the back shot of the mechanic working on the engine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Good work!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice but in my opinion, the mechanic standing by the engine would have to be about 7 feet tall. Consider:


----------



## paletteone (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks all! Good point Crimea River, thanks for the reference shots, I'll have to scale him down until his head is about wing level, lol.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad to help. Great work otherwise.


----------



## A4K (Nov 30, 2013)

Great work Norb, Greg and Bill! (and good 'heads up' Andy!)

Will get some of my latest up soon.


----------



## paletteone (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your comments men! I wanted to ask, is it vital to have "Marsden Matting" in this scene? If so, it would be a real pain in the rear, especially with pastel. What are your thoughts on that? I'm not sure that it was even placed on airfields constantly unless it was damp and muddy, perhaps it was utilized on as "as needed" basis?

Cheers!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 30, 2013)

Depends on the airfield, and when. For example, those airfields in the UK which were 'for the duration', normally had matting at dispersals, and as a runway, whereas those airfields which were already in existence, but required additional hard dispersals, would normally utilise PSP for these. There were, of course, variations, with a mix of both materials, or none at all.
On the Continent, when the first air strips were made, Marsden Matting, or Sommerfield Track, would be laid as a general rule, although if the surface was suitable, this might only be used for the runway, if at all. These materials were used initially as they were quicker and easier to transport and lay, compared to PSP, for airfields which might only be used for a number of days, or a few weeks. Later, as more 'semi-permanent' bases were established, and especially as wetter weather approached, PSP was used.
If you know which airfield is being depicted, I might be able to let you know what, if anything, was used - and having to paint Marsden or Sommerfield will be a lot easier than depicting PSP !


----------



## paletteone (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Airframes, thanks for your input. The setting of this scene will be North Field, Iwo Jima.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2013)

Not my area of specific interest, but I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2013)

OK, from what I've seen of the few photos on Iwo Jima, the taxi way at least appears to be either Marsden matting or Sommerfield track. I haven't found any photos to show the dispersal areas, but at a guess, I would think they would also be Marsden matting, laid on what appears to be very loose, dusty ground.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2013)

Great work, 'bout time we saw some more Evan...


----------



## paletteone (Dec 27, 2013)

I will address a few issues with this piece as I go along. First up, I wanted to post a sketch to give an indication of how I will tackle the Marsden Matting. It won't cover the entire background as they were manufactured in sections. so I'll place the main scene on it and fade it out in a subtle way in the background.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2013)

Nicely done so far!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2013)

I agree!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 27, 2013)

Thought you'd like this ..


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2013)

*Correction! *
I've just discovered that Marsden matting is the American name for PSP ! 
I inadvertently thought it was the American form of steel mesh, similar to Sommerfeld tracking! The material on Iwo Jima appears to be the Sommerfeld type, steel mesh, not PSP.
Apologies for any confusion and inconvenience.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks good once again, but if I could offer this: If it's PSP that's being depicted, the holes are much too large. PSP planks came in sections 10 feet long and 15 inches wide with 3 rows of holes per plank so the holes would be only about 4 inches or less in diameter.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys for your help. Is this what it might look like? Have you got any images, I searched to no avail.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 28, 2013)

That's the sort of stuff, and probably as good as you'll get in the way of photos. Many photos of 9th Air Force fighter-bomber units, taken in Normandy, show the tracking, but, with aircraft on it, it's normally partly sunk into the grass, and not very clear.
Here's some drawings of the various types of metal tracking, showing style, design, construction and dimensions, which should help. As you can see from your photo, once on the ground, it's not exactly standing out - and that's just been laid. Once it's been taxied over eleventeen times, and covered in dust or mud, with grass trying to grow through, it more indistinct.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks! It looks like all I need to do is try and convey it by just carefully drawing perpendicular lines and then making the area where it's laid down a tad darker. I'll try to do a pencil rough first so that I have something to guide me when doing the final version.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2013)

Here are a couple of good pics of PSP to give you an idea of scale for the holes.


----------



## paletteone (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is a sketch as a basis for a larger pastel that I would like to do, This is in acrylic, 7x5 on board.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice one!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2013)

That it is.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)

NICE!


----------



## paletteone (Feb 10, 2014)

I started on an acrylic sketch to have something to work by when I begin the pastel.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2014)

Me too...


----------



## paletteone (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Further progress. I am picking away at this on weekends so progress is a bit slow.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2014)

coming along nicely!


----------



## paletteone (Apr 4, 2014)

This sketch is complete. This gives me a colour scheme and an overall feel to work with for the larger pastel. Details like panel line (indications), fleshing out the figures will need to be done. I'll have to get my son to pose for some of the images I think.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## GregP (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's one I did that has a long way to go, but I can't FIND a reliable source for placing the rivets and other small details yet, so this is as far as it got to date. You can see where I was heading, but .... need some data that might not be easy to find. Panel lines are missing as is a LOT of detail.






I also just noticed that I show a weapon pylon on the outer wing in the side view, but forgot to included it in the front view. Embarrasing ...


----------



## GregP (Apr 6, 2014)

Here's one that needs attention. I need to place the rivets in another layer and make their ink sort of a medium gray instead of black. It leaves the detail but puts them into the background of the rest of the outline, leaving the aircraft outline as the center of attention.






Uhhh sorry, the pic isn't mine. I found it on the internet and just realized it was in there. It's off to the side of my drawing in my CAD program and I forgot it was there. The line drawings are mine. If I need to remove this because of the pic, please do so and I won't do that again in here. Sorry.

I actually threw in the pic just because almost nobody has seen an AR-2 or even knows of its existence. It was sort of saying, "Really, this was a real airplane!" I had not decided what to do with this yet since I have yet to run across ANYONE who knows this plane existed, other than another nut who likes obscure aircraft.


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2014)

Great work guys! 

Been busy myself, try and get some pics up soon.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NeilKH68 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fantastic work on here...

Let`s see if I can add a photo...






The above is called "All American", it depicts a Boeing B-17F Flying Fortress called "All American". If you get a chance and haven`t read about this bird, then please do, it`s an impressive story of guts and determination.

Thanks...


----------



## NeilKH68 (Apr 9, 2014)

And another if possible...






This is called Maltese Scrap, it depicts two of the famous three Gladiators in battle against a pair of Italian CR-42`s...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking great. I like them. What kind of art are they? I mean pastels, oil paints etc...


----------



## NeilKH68 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Looking great. I like them. What kind of art are they? I mean pastels, oil paints etc...



Many thanks...they are in oils or acrylics on stretched canvas or canvas board. My preferred medium is oils and canvas is stretched.


----------



## NeilKH68 (Apr 9, 2014)

Let`s try a couple more as I`m on a roll (hehehehehe)...


























Comments are most welcome...thanks for allowing me to post them up.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## GregP (Apr 9, 2014)

Damned good!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2014)

Good stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2014)

real Nice work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2014)

Excellent job!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## jeffreyjay (Apr 13, 2014)

Heres some of my artwork,


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2014)

Great work Neil and Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## jeffreyjay (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2014)

great work man....!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2014)

I just found a couple more.......

.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2014)

and this one needs alittle explaining. This was an attempt at commenting on the Lockerbie disaster. Don't know if I did very well.

.


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2014)

Great drawings Chris! Like the top (album cover?) design and Lockerbie ones especially.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2014)

Lovely work!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 24, 2014)

A4K said:


> Great drawings Chris! Like the top (album cover?) design and Lockerbie ones especially.



I had the exact same thought!


----------



## A4K (Aug 25, 2014)

Great minds think alike eh, Dave?


----------



## Geedee (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome work here guys !

Been ferreting around in the loft / attic and found these that I did yonks ago, the Dak in 91 and the other one in 90. Sort of made 'em up as I went along and only used one pencil and pressed hard when I wanted darker, and used my fingers to smudge areas. 

Not exactly a prolific drawerererer and haven't picked up a pencil since !. Going to have to have a go again soon, I reckon, you've given me prod in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2014)

[email protected]!!!! Very fine line drawings, sir! I love it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 25, 2014)

Agree....!


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 26, 2014)

Awesome work, Gary!


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2014)

With all - they look damn good to me too Gary!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## T Bolt (Aug 26, 2014)

Fantastic Gary!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2014)

You are a man of many talents G-dog! Very cool


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2014)

Good work Gary!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2014)

WOW Gary, damn nice man...


----------



## paletteone (Jul 12, 2015)

It's been way too long since I posted. Here is another auto piece called Sonic Stangs. It's a small acrylic sketch that is the basis for a larger oil pastel to come.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2015)

_Ford!?_ 

Beautiful work mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

man...that is excellent!


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2020)

Something I did onna T-6 owned by Stu Eberhardt who owned nd flew Merlins Magic at Reno.
Too many years ago.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2020)

Nice work!


----------

